# Turning Wi-Fi off fixes lagging in Zelda BoTW and other Switch games



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

Stupid random bugs. Well, at least it is user-avoidable.


----------



## Ritsuki (Mar 14, 2017)

Does the game (BotW) lags in portable mode too? Only played the game twice in portable mode, and so far no problem. I'm going to try docked mode this afternoon


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 14, 2017)

To be honest, i always use airplane mode.... in portable mode, no sense to use it on dock. But i mean no sense to not use it, nothing at eshop now or to download. 

ONly reason to use airplane mode in portable mode is to save battery, in dock mode nothing to save, but if that how we get out issue fix, UPDATE PATCH INCOMING! Keep that wifi on.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2017)

Problem with the driver or did they offload the network stuff to the CPU and cheap out on the chip?


----------



## Astral_ (Mar 14, 2017)

The article actually says that one can disable WiFi Auto-Connect in the Internet Settings. I can't use flight mode since I'm using the Switch docked


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

cant say this enough, clearly shows NINTENDO have not even thought about the actual console yet again, put all its effort into telling how great its BS clone idea is INNOVATION.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Problem with the driver or did they offload the network stuff to the CPU and cheap out on the chip?


Maybe the latter because the range is terrible.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 14, 2017)

I am glad there's kind of a fix, but that doesn't excuse the fact that this should have been fixed long before the release.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, it's patcheable, but come on... how come they didn't try to fix it before the release?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

I like how nobody caught this during in-house testing. "Hurr durr, we have framerate drops to 20FPS and below when we promised a constant 60 and we have no idea what causes them. Oh well. Let's not investigate."


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how nobody caught this during in-house testing. "Hurr durr, we have framerate drops to 20FPS and below when we promised a constant 60. Oh well."
> 
> View attachment 81262


But then they noticed after all the crap people throw to them about the frame issues.


----------



## Shadowfied (Mar 14, 2017)

I certainly hope it is a driver issue and that it can be patched..otherwise..jesus christ. I can't believe that Nintendo never learns their shit, particularly when it comes to networking. It's always at least one step back, and if we're lucky, one forward. Now we have 5 GHz but with awful range, 50 Mb/s capped, friend codes again, and a network driver that make games lag..


----------



## Baoulettes (Mar 14, 2017)

hm I must try it ! I always played with wifi on so maybe it will help but I doubt till I have seen it, I will edit my best if there is a change 
Also no idea how to disable internet on docked mode


----------



## zoogie (Mar 14, 2017)

Astral_ said:


> The article actually says that one can disable WiFi Auto-Connect in the Internet Settings. I can't use flight mode since I'm using the Switch docked


You can turn flight mode on while undocked and it will work in docked mode.

Tbo, i don't notice any difference in botw and digital foundry seems to think that too.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 14, 2017)

What about the laggy 2.4GHz wifi?  2 Mbps when every other device can pull 40-70Mbps.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I like how nobody caught this during in-house testing. "Hurr durr, we have framerate drops to 20FPS and below when we promised a constant 60 and we have no idea what causes them. Oh well. Let's not investigate."
> 
> View attachment 81262



Because proper QA testing doesn't exist anymore and is out sourced to India and what not and a majority of issues are left un addressed and patched with firmware updates.  

I was a QA lead tester for 7 years from 2000/2007 for a high profile company and this would not have sneaked through easily, as everything was not firmware updatable at the time and had to have proper man hours applied to debug a lot of stuff.


----------



## Viri (Mar 14, 2017)

Wait, didn't something like this happen in a Ubisoft game, where you had to disable internet for better fps?


----------



## Enteking (Mar 14, 2017)

When playing a game, all other processes should get a lower priority or be completely frozen and resources should be trimmed or swapped, to maximize the RAM and CPU resources available to the game.

Unfortunately no manufacturer does that but it would be easy to do and increase performance significantly.


----------



## ned (Mar 14, 2017)

Wait I thought the bug was due to constant resolution switching


----------



## DarkIrata (Mar 14, 2017)

Well let me get everything straight

"When playing a game, all other processes should get a lower priority or be completely frozen and resources should be trimmed or swapped, to maximize the RAM and CPU resources available to the game"
> We are talking about networking. You can't just stop networking by freeze it. For the other processes the switch cpu is divided.

"Because proper QA testing doesn't exist anymore and is out sourced to India and what not and a majority of issues are left un addressed and patched with firmware updates. "
> Even with the best QA it will be always something that doesn't work as intended. That's why there are vulnerabilities in everything in one or another way. 

" I can't believe that Nintendo never learns their shit, particularly when it comes to networking" | "Now we have 5 GHz but with awful range, 50 Mb/s capped"
> 50 MB/s is more than enough. Does your switch run in priority mode on your router? Do you need more? Yes, for what? Playing online? Online Games should never need that much. Updates? If there server is throttled per connection, yeah good to have a fast internet on a device which never will use it's full potential. Which means more resources for the cpu. 

"didn't try to fix it before the release" | "how nobody caught this during in-house testing"
> Maybe they didn't find it or thought the reason was bugs in the game? Who knew, the problem now exists and is pretty sure patchable. 

Instead of just shit posting / hating, try look at things from more than 1 view.
Sure isn't the best what could happen for the price, but nothing a 2000€ also could have.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> cant say this enough, clearly shows NINTENDO have not even thought about the actual console yet again, put all its effort into telling how great its BS clone idea is INNOVATION.


That's dumb.  Is the PS4 utter garbage because Bloodborne is full of frame rate drops?  Bugs happen.  Bad optimization happens.  Get used to it.



Foxi4 said:


> I like how nobody caught this during in-house testing. "Hurr durr, we have framerate drops to 20FPS and below when we promised a constant 60 and we have no idea what causes them. Oh well. Let's not investigate."


I don't remember them promising 60 FPS for BotW.  Was this well before Switch was announced or something?  That's obviously unrealistic for a Wii U port when even PS4 rarely runs games at more than 30 FPS and also has drops.  As native Switch games, Splatoon 2 and Mario Odyssey will surely run better than BotW none the less.


----------



## xile6 (Mar 14, 2017)

Idk maybe im just lucky. I havent had any frame rate drops in zelda.

I do have lag in bomberman online which really sucks.
Idk if its there network or the switches wifi, but it needs to be fix. When mk8 comes out if there is lag there will be alot of mad people.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Because proper QA testing doesn't exist anymore and is out sourced to India and what not and a majority of issues are left un addressed and patched with firmware updates.


> implying India doesn't do quality work. (?)


----------



## ned (Mar 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> > implying India doesn't do quality work. (?)


Dear Mr / Mrs blah this is windows tech support calling.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 14, 2017)

I doubt it will increase performance by much, won't mean suddenly Zelda will be stable 30FPS.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 14, 2017)

Hey, that explains why I was wondering why it was pretty smooth for me this morning. But there were small drops here and there though.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 14, 2017)

But I disabled wifi and still got those lags in Zelda. Disabling Wifi doesn't fix the problem entirely.


----------



## Costello (Mar 14, 2017)

WiiUBricker said:


> But I disabled wifi and still got those lags in Zelda. Disabling Wifi doesn't fix the problem entirely.


is it slightly better though?
or doesnt change anything at all


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> > implying India doesn't do quality work. (?)



Cheaper to outsource, hence why companies do it, yet poor quality output in return. 

You, as the consumer then suffer as a consequence.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Mar 14, 2017)

To be honest. I disabled Wifi anyway. I don't need online at all.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> That's dumb.  Is the PS4 utter garbage because Bloodborne is full of frame rate drops?  Bugs happen.  Bad optimization happens.  Get used to it.
> 
> 
> I don't remember them promising 60 FPS for BotW.  Was this well before Switch was announced or something?  That's obviously unrealistic for a Wii U port when even PS4 rarely runs games at more than 30 FPS and also has drops.  As native Switch games, Splatoon 2 and Mario Odyssey will surely run better than BotW none the less.



ohh here is a nintendont defendant.... the switch is a NEXT GEN SYSTEM..... stick with me here pal because im certain you cant derive from what beloved nintendont tell you.

the PS4.... Bloodborne is a far more advance game, it has highly detailed environments, models, textures and well more advanced than anything the switch can dream of running.

But still keep with me.

Keep actually if you had woken up since the ps4/XBX1 launch, alot of games are now running in 1080p and have better frame rates...... but again stick with me.

How old is the PS4/XBX1.....

Still keep with me here.....


How old is the Switch........ LESS THAN A MONTH.


Now you should expect a NEW NEXT GEN SYSTEM to be able to play games without having to turn off features such as WIFI.... i mean how the fuck are you to play online or with friends if the fucking system starts lagging because NINTENDONT have yet again released a dead cheap system AGAIN.

as for BoTW, we all knew NINTENDONT delayed this so it would push WII U owners to buy the switch..... but even that, the switch version has fuck all worthy of buying a new system @£280 especially looking at how cheap NINTENDONT have been with it.

this in my eyes is more of a fuck up than the wii u...... do NINTENDONT really think this is impressing gamers to buy this pile of crap, soon that the WOW factor is dead, watch its sales drop even lower and watch the DEVS abandon ship...... ohhh the wii u all over again.

bet then youll buy the crap NINTENDONT release to claim it didnt fail.... lets call gamers stupid by saying they thought it was a WII U add on.

this console has had no thought at all, its a rushed pile of shit and is going to fall flat on its arse as it cant even run its shit now, never mind try running PS4/XBX1 shit, then it can fuck off trying anything that SONY/MS's next gen systems run..... Keeping in mind this switch is actually nintendos 2nd gen console during the same gen.... so again NINTENDONT didnt think about making its hardware better that whats already on the market or at least capable to try compete with current systems so it might last.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiUBricker said:


> But I disabled wifi and still got those lags in Zelda. Disabling Wifi doesn't fix the problem entirely.



move any wires, disconnect other devices off the network, move closer to the router.... in fact nintendo report shoving the router up your anus improves the signal quality.

i think everyone who has had countless issues should take nintendo to court and these cheap fuckers should be forced to revoke the switch from the market and fix all the issues and then release it again.

this crap has so much shit design thought, or should i say no thought and ignored all the problems just to rush the sack of shit out.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> ohh here is a nintendont defendant.... the switch is a NEXT GEN SYSTEM..... stick with me here pal because im certain you cant derive from what beloved nintendont tell you.
> 
> the PS4.... Bloodborne is a far more advance game, it has highly detailed environments, models, textures and well more advanced than anything the switch can dream of running.
> 
> ...


Actually, the switch can run ps4 titles d:

...

but with cut out content, details and with assets from a ps3 version if it exists...


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 14, 2017)

My theory is that Nintendo are using a Switch botnet to DDoS Jim Sterling. 

Prove me wrong if you dare fanboys!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 14, 2017)

for real? if yes , then suuuweet!.

i will quickly try this with Dragon Quest Heroes 1/2 ,as this game drops badly when going into fighs and other certain places.
i had wifi on ever since i bought my switch.

here's hoping this does solve it for now.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 14, 2017)

Actually lol, thé différence ils that XB1/PS4 have a crappier power/volume and power/consuming than thé Switch. Hopefully 3.0 will fix most of thèse framedrops and prove people it wasn't due to thé Switch not powerful enough or something.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

If you are going to write _*thé*_, you can as well write _*le*_ and make it even funnier. /s
(runs away before massive backlash)


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> the PS4.... Bloodborne is a far more advance game, it has highly detailed environments, models, textures and well more advanced than anything the switch can dream of running.


Lol, it's a 1080p game with low view distance that runs at 20-30 FPS.  Stop fanboying.  If you're going to specify faults with one console, you can at least admit to the faults of other consoles as well.

Consoles aren't built for high-end power, so it's pointless to expect so much from them.  Especially at this price point.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Actually, the switch can run ps4 titles d:
> 
> ...
> 
> but with cut out content, details and with assets from a ps3 version if it exists...



there is a FAT chance that the switch can run PS4/XBX1 titles, well i guess very early ones that might run which were PS3/360 games with slightly higher settings.

but BoTW is nothing in comparison to what PS4/XBX1 has and its lagging already.... and its a last gen port, which the wii u is basically a slightly beefed up PS3/360...

nintendo are seriously falling behind here, they need to cut the crap with these gimmicks and focus on releasing a good console with OPTIONAL BS gimmicks.


----------



## Astral_ (Mar 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you are going to write _*thé*_, you can as well write _*le*_ and make it even funnier. /s
> (runs away before massive backlash)


If you were French, you'd loathe autocorrect when writing English


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I don't remember them promising 60 FPS for BotW.  Was this well before Switch was announced or something?  That's obviously unrealistic for a Wii U port when even PS4 rarely runs games at more than 30 FPS and also has drops.  As native Switch games, Splatoon 2 and Mario Odyssey will surely run better than BotW none the less.


Ashens was told that the game will run at 60FPS docked during the London press event and that the demo was not representative of the final version of the game, he says so himself into his Switch review. I also don't understand why a port to a system three times as powerful as the Wii U would perform worse, that's not how it works (provided it's even a port and they didn't work on the two versions simultaneously).


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Lol, it's a 1080p game with low view distance that runs at 20-30 FPS.  Stop fanboying.  If you're going to specify faults with one console, you can at least admit to the faults of other consoles as well.



but point making is bloodborne is more advanced, models, textures and OHHH FUCK ME.

HOW OLD IS THE PS4, HOW OLD IS THE SWITCH.... remind me is this NOT NINTENDO'S NEXT GEN SYSTEM THAT CANT HANDLE BASIC GAMES IF WIFI IS TURNED ON.

#TALKBOUTBEENAFUCKINGGANBOI


----------



## V0ltr0n (Mar 14, 2017)

They'll fix that in the next update.


Along with browser access...


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> They'll fix that in the next update.
> 
> 
> Along with browser access...



hope so, or as others stated alot of issues are due to cheap hardware.

maybe launch users are boned until nintendo rake in its profits and they decide to place better hardware to give better performance.

for a console in todays technological world the switch is just a pissing laughing stock, its so dirt cheap and nasty they shouldnt have rushed the fucker out.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> but point making is bloodborne is more advanced, models, textures and OHHH FUCK ME.
> 
> HOW OLD IS THE PS4, HOW OLD IS THE SWITCH.... remind me is this NOT NINTENDO'S NEXT GEN SYSTEM THAT CANT HANDLE BASIC GAMES IF WIFI IS TURNED ON.
> 
> #TALKBOUTBEENAFUCKINGGANBOI


Bloodborne is not much of a looker, sorry.  Maybe once it reaches PC.  Right now you can see maybe ten feet in front of your character before textures are blurred to hell.  I'm more impressed by the view distance in BotW.

Don't go full retard on me now, you know as well as I do that a simple wifi bug like this is fixable and probably won't cause issues with other games anyway.

Not everything is about power, either.  Remind me again how large even PS4 Slim is compared to Switch.  If Sony was going to make PS4 so weak, they could've at least made it portable.


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 14, 2017)

Is the wifi autoconnect in undocked mode? Can't find it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Bloodborne is not much of a looker, sorry.  Maybe once it reaches PC.  Right now you can see maybe ten feet in front of your character before textures are blurred to hell.  I'm more impressed by the view distance in BotW.
> 
> Don't go full retard on me now, you know as well as I do that a simple wifi bug like this is fixable and probably won't cause issues with other games anyway.




odd how im able to see further than that, i think your trying to make a system/game sound worse then likely as above compare to a pc version in some sort of defense to the switch (which is lesser than both)

if you cant see how bloodborne is different to this basic cell shaded BoTW and then clearly its funny.

i think the full retard falls back at you im afraid, tell you what, wait and see bloodborn run on the switch then come back with your bs..... wait it wont and why.... it cant run the shit it has now without lagging or turning shit off.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> wait and see bloodborn run on the switch then come back with your bs..... wait it wont and why.... it cant run the shit it has now without lagging or turning shit off.


It won't come to Switch for the same reason it won't be coming to PC for a long time: Sony hates competition because they don't offer anything special.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> It won't come to Switch for the same reason it won't be coming to PC for a long time: Sony hates competition because they don't offer anything special.


Apparently they're offering Bloodborne. You're not saying the same thing about Nintendo's exclusive content.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Apparently they're offering Bloodborne. You're not saying the same thing about Nintendo's exclusive content.


Bloodborne is a contract exclusive, it probably would've released on PC simultaneously if not for Sony.  What developer wouldn't prefer more sales?

I can play all the older Sony and Nintendo stuff on PC just fine, the difference maker is obviously Switch's portability which my PC can't replicate.  It's also the reason 1080p30 is acceptable.  It was only a year ago that 240p was acceptable on a portable.  On a stationary gaming console, it's painful to see such low resolution and frame rates.


----------



## V0ltr0n (Mar 14, 2017)

From Software has Dark Souls 3 running on the Nintendo Switch with a level of performance they are happy with. They have not committed to releasing it yet, but discussions internally at the company have discussed the financial viability of re releasing the main three Dark Souls titles on the Switch with their DLC bundled in.

Development on a Switch port has been underway for several months via a small team, with From Software waiting to see initial sales data before committing to producing ports. The plan would be for a Switch rerelease of Dark Souls 3 if greenlit to release the same day as PS4, Xbox One and PC receive versions with all DLC included.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm happy to say that turning off my Switch's wifi has noticeably removed lag in BotW, I haven't noticed any since doing it and playing for a few hours.  Hopefully the system update will indeed fix this so you can keep the wifi on.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Bloodborne is not much of a looker, sorry.  Maybe once it reaches PC.  Right now you can see maybe ten feet in front of your character before textures are blurred to hell.  I'm more impressed by the view distance in BotW.
> 
> Don't go full retard on me now, you know as well as I do that a simple wifi bug like this is fixable and probably won't cause issues with other games anyway.
> 
> Not everything is about power, either.  Remind me again how large even PS4 Slim is compared to Switch.  If Sony was going to make PS4 so weak, they could've at least made it portable.



Haven't seen Bloodborne, but I know GTA V XBOX One version (which is an old game) runs like like butter with huge draw distances, you can snipe at moving vehicles from the top of a mountain. I've played Stunt Series races with 20 other people and no lagging even over my crappy 6Mb/s connection. Even when I'm in downtown Los Santos using cheats to "create" some entertaining mayhem the game just flies, that's the kind of quality I expect from a AAA title. I love Zelda games, I finished the first one on an actual NES getting on for 30 years ago, but I won't be buying this console/game until I start hearing some more positive reports about performance.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> odd how im able to see further than that, i think your trying to make a system/game sound worse then likely as above compare to a pc version in some sort of defense to the switch (which is lesser than both)
> 
> if you cant see how bloodborne is different to this basic cell shaded BoTW and then clearly its funny.
> 
> i think the full retard falls back at you im afraid, tell you what, wait and see bloodborn run on the switch then come back with your bs..... wait it wont and why.... it cant run the shit it has now without lagging or turning shit off.



For god's shake, you are really, really funny, seriously, I can't stop laughing. PS4 has big problems keeping up with most of the games at 30FPS in native 1080p. (source: I own a PS4). To put it this way, every fucking console can't keep up with the games that get released for it, like it or not. Every console IS garbage in what quality and hardware concerns. Switch is 250-300€ and was just released, PS4 was 400€ on release and had it's bunch of problems too (oh, my PS4 won't turn on, oh its 80ºC, oh it crashed) don't you remember that too?

The thing that makes the difference is the games after all (appart from stupid fanboys that just defend some shit like they're getting some kind of comission on the sales). PS4 has some exclusives that are worth, just as Switch does, WiiU did, 3DS does and PSVita does.

Every game console has weird problems on launch, you could blame QA, you could blame rushed release, do whatever you want. You have to be nuts to buy anything at the release day and expect it to work flawless. Give Nintendo some time to iron things out, and allow developers to create good games and we'll see where Switch is in a couple of months. For now saying Switch is shit, or PS4 is better, or xbox one is the best is just personal preference and no objective stuff.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

bad comparission since it's a tech/trailer demo, but still:


Spoiler


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

V0ltr0n said:


> From Software has Dark Souls 3 running on the Nintendo Switch with a level of performance they are happy with. They have not committed to releasing it yet, but discussions internally at the company have discussed the financial viability of re releasing the main three Dark Souls titles on the Switch with their DLC bundled in.
> 
> Development on a Switch port has been underway for several months via a small team, with From Software waiting to see initial sales data before committing to producing ports. The plan would be for a Switch rerelease of Dark Souls 3 if greenlit to release the same day as PS4, Xbox One and PC receive versions with all DLC included.


Yup, goes to show the gap in performance is far narrower than people think.  I expect Switch will do 1080p30 with some frame rate drops, but that's the same way DS3 performs on PS4 and XB1, so it's a moot point.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Mar 14, 2017)

What are you talking about, the Switch is the only console ob the market. Oh what? These two underpowered PC counterfeits also are called consoles? Oh, my bad.

Yeah, so the Switch still is the most powerful device with this size and battery life.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> Haven't seen Bloodborne, but I know GTA V XBOX One version (which is an old game) runs like like butter with huge draw distances, you can snipe at moving vehicles from the top of a mountain. I've played Stunt Series races with 20 other people and no lagging even over my crappy 6Mb/s connection. Even when I'm in downtown Los Santos using cheats to "create" some entertaining mayhem the game just flies, that's the kind of quality I expect from a AAA title. I love Zelda games, I finished the first one on an actual NES getting on for 30 years ago, but I won't be buying this console/game until I start hearing some more positive reports about performance.



GTA V had it's fair share of problems that Rockstar Games has fixed over time, I can't argue that It runs really well now. They have done a good work optimizing the game for both PC and PS4/XBOX thanks partly to all three using the same architecture. For example, the PC version came without that much problems because PS4/XONE users partly were used as betatesters and scratchpad to correctly optimize the game for x86.



DespyCL said:


> bad comparission since it's a tech/trailer demo, but still:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


The advantage of Tech Demos is that you don't need to take care of all the IA stuff and lot of parts of a game engine as you want to show what graphical techniques you can use under the hardware (how many models you can draw, animate, how many textures, the highest quality of them, etc etc etc), thats exactly the same thing that happened with WiiU tech demo that If I recall correctly was also a Zelda tech demo. I'm not saying this is acceptable to say as "This is how a game should look on the switch" as It's just showing the graphical power of the handheld. You have to take a ton of things into consideration apart from those, and that's what really determines how many FPS the game will be, and how nice it'll display things.

I'm sure BotW can take a couple of optimizations here and there to fix/improve the FPS problems, as the OS of the Switch can, too.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Almamu said:


> GTA V had it's fair share of problems that Rockstar Games has fixed over time, I can't argue that It runs really well now. They have done a good work optimizing the game for both PC and PS4/XBOX thanks partly to all three using the same architecture. For example, the PC version came without that much problems because PS4/XONE users partly were used as betatesters and scratchpad to correctly optimize the game for x86.
> 
> 
> The advantage of Tech Demos is that you don't need to take care of all the IA stuff and lot of parts of a game engine as you want to show what graphical techniques you can use under the hardware (how many models you can draw, animate, how many textures, the highest quality of them, etc etc etc), thats exactly the same thing that happened with WiiU tech demo that If I recall correctly was also a Zelda tech demo. I'm not saying this is acceptable to say as "This is how a game should look on the switch" as It's just showing the graphical power of the handheld. You have to take a ton of things into consideration apart from those, and that's what really determines how many FPS the game will be, and how nice it'll display things.
> ...


Maybe lowering the resolution even more, to 720p while docked and to 480p while undocked, because it can't even run at a exact 900p/720p resolution as stated before.

http://nintendoeverything.com/zelda...ses-dynamic-resolution-scaling/#disqus_thread


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Maybe lowering the resolution even more, to 720p while docked and to 480p while undocked, because it can't even run at a exact 900p/720p resolution as stated before.
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/zelda...ses-dynamic-resolution-scaling/#disqus_thread


It's a Wii U port.  Can we stop acting like BotW is the only Switch game available to derive performance from?  Fast RMX, 1080p60.  In less than a month we'll have MK8D, 1080p60.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Maybe lowering the resolution even more, to 720p while docked and to 480p while undocked, because it can't even run at a exact 900p/720p resolution as stated before.
> 
> http://nintendoeverything.com/zelda...ses-dynamic-resolution-scaling/#disqus_thread


Thats not a fix. Its just hiding the problem. Surely, the game could benefit from a bit lower resolution to get better FPS overall, but as the article you've linked says, the resolution change doesn't explain the difference in perfomance the game shows docked vs portable. There are a couple more things to take into account, hardware-wise. I'm pretty sure the game could benefit of some optimizations based on the CPU architecture It's running on (if I recall correctly WiiU is POWER7 by IBM and Switch is ARM-based, both versions run on different hardware, so optimizing things at the same time for both systems is mostly impossible and probably CPU-specific optimizations could make the game get those extra FPS it needs, If done correctly.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> It's a Wii U port.  Can we stop acting like BotW is the only Switch game available to derive performance from?  Fast RMX, 1080p60.  In less than a month we'll have MK8D, 1080p60.


Not a full resource or graphically demanding game at all... so, 60fps is pretty much easy, even more considering rms is a kind of a port of racing neo


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Not a full resource or graphically demanding game at all... so, 60fps is pretty much easy, even more considering rms is a kind of a port of racing neo


Except Fast Racing Neo ran at 720p.  So clearly still taxing enough on Wii U's hardware.  IMO Fast RMX looks great.  Load times are insane too, basically non-existent.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Except Fast Racing Neo ran at 720p.  So clearly still taxing enough on Wii U's hardware.


Of course you will get 1080p on switch, it would be insane if the new hardware couldn't render a last gen kind of port at a higher resolution


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 14, 2017)

Almamu said:


> GTA V had it's fair share of problems that Rockstar Games has fixed over time, I can't argue that It runs really well now. They have done a good work optimizing the game for both PC and PS4/XBOX thanks partly to all three using the same architecture. For example, the PC version came without that much problems because PS4/XONE users partly were used as betatesters and scratchpad to correctly optimize the game for x86.



Well it's true, to be fair, I've only owned my XB1 and GTA V for about a year, so I don't know how it played at launch. I'm just concerned that Nintendo, who really needed a sure-fire hit with Switch/BOTW are going to suffer because of poor word-of-mouth reviews and the negative impact of bugs that should have been ironed out before launch. GTA V is a continually evolving software that frequently adds new assets and gameplay modes and has amazing customization options. BOTW is (presumably, based on Zelda games historically) a stand alone title with fixed assets which is unlikely to see much, if any, DLC, and as such should have been polished to near perfection before one of the most important system launches in Nintendo's history. Of course the lagging may just be hardware related, but that doesn't explain why it wasn't identified and fixed before launch.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Of course you will get 1080p on switch, it would be insane if the new hardware couldn't render a last gen kind of port at a higher resolution


Switch is more powerful than Wii U even while portable, so it's obviously a decent power gap between the two systems overall.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> Well it's true, to be fair, I've only owned my XB1 and GTA V for about a year, so I don't know how it played at launch. I'm just concerned that Nintendo, who really needed a sure-fire hit with Switch/BOTW are going to suffer because of poor word-of-mouth reviews and the negative impact of bugs that should have been ironed out before launch. GTA V is a continually evolving software that frequently adds new assets and gameplay modes and has amazing customization options. BOTW is (presumably, based on Zelda games historically) a stand alone title with fixed assets which is unlikely to see much, if any, DLC, and as such should have been polished to near perfection before one of the most important system launches in Nintendo's history. Of course the lagging may just be hardware related, but that doesn't explain why it wasn't identified and fixed before launch.


Yeah, and you're right on that. GTA V is a never-ending game that improves everyday with new assets and stuff to keep it interesting unlike BotW, bad marketing could leave Nintendo to loose third party support once again, as happened with WiiU. I do think that Nintendo needs a couple of months to get their shit together and start optimizing things as they should. It doesn't matter if BotW is a port or a title released just for that console. Its one of their flagship series and as one should run and look the best way possible. Let's just hope that those issues get fixed the same way Rockstar or other developers have done with their games on other consoles.

I don't agree on releasing half-assed ports or games that are not completely finished, but once It's done, you have to realize what you've done and fix it, and as fast as possible.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

all ill say and you fanboys can defend all you like.

I dont recall ever having to disable my PS4/XBX1 wifi connection to try improve game play.

I dont recall ever having to disconnect other devices in order for the console to connect or improve wifi signal

I dont recall any console having as many bad issues all in one like the switch, a lot of the issues are due to poor design and cheap hardware.

now i am not saying no console is perfect, but fuck me a lot of these issues users are simply trying to use the console as its intended...... and i find it impossible that nintendo did not pick up on these prior to launching the console.

one thing i defo hate is FUCK OFF £55 for BOTW, wow thanks nintendo for choosing expensive media format to put your games on, I thought basic PS4/XBX1 titles were bad at £49, but fuck off £55 for the basic version of Zelda and for what.... to be stored on a 8GB card.

so what happens when games get bigger during the console life.

Also @Almamu I wouldnt count on switch having games like GTA 5 or titles that keep adding new content because NINTENDONT AGAIN been cheap providing only 32GB storage on that shit system..... ANOTHER thing that is put at the users expense same as screen protection to prevent its fucking docking station scratching the shit out of your screen.... again could have been prevented by using better screens but nintendont didnt because of cost and even adding soft pads to the dock again didnt because of cost.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> all ill say and you fanboys can defend all you like.
> 
> I dont recall ever having to disable my PS4/XBX1 wifi connection to try improve game play.
> 
> ...



Just like PS4 did catch the overheating issues of the first models, right? you had to shut down your PS4 unless you wanted it to burn, or the HDD problems they had, right? I'm not really attacking the console, I'm just trying to make my point here. Every hardware device on launch IS GOING TO have problems, the difference is how fast the company realizes the problems and puts solutions to them. The switch was just released and the first issues have already popped up, let's see how well Nintendo does here and what solutions they can bring to the table. We'll see If the Switch is really appealing to gamers in a couple of months, which is the time that took sony to fix some of those problems with hardware revisions, firmware updates and game fixes.



Retroboy said:


> Also @Almamu I wouldnt count on switch having games like GTA 5 or titles that keep adding new content because NINTENDONT AGAIN been cheap providing only 32GB storage on that shit system..... ANOTHER thing that is put at the users expense same as screen protection to prevent its fucking docking station scratching the shit out of your screen.... again could have been prevented by using better screens but nintendont didnt because of cost and even adding soft pads to the dock again didnt because of cost.



I'm not counting on that either, In fact I've never said that. I don't really mind if the Switch gets games that get updated that fast and so frequent. I'm looking for titles that are interesting fun and that I can enjoy, just for the same reason I bought PS4 even knowing the overheating issues it had, for example, and I'm enjoying those games, wheter they run at 25FPS or 30FPS because thats my objective buying a console like that, knowing the issues it has.

The screen scratches have already been discussed on a different thread I think, and It did not have to do with the quality of the screen but how the dock was manufactured (AFAIK, don't recally the exact reason)


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> I dont recall...


You don't recall any of this bullshit internet sensationalism/clickbaiting because even back in 2013 things weren't like this.  People were more honest with reviews of hardware and software, they didn't shit on Nintendo just because they recently enjoyed a Sony game or vice versa.  PS4 and XB1 both had launch issues that were resolved later on, exactly like Switch.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Almamu said:


> Just like PS4 did catch the overheating issues of the first models, right? you had to shut down your PS4 unless you wanted it to burn, or the HDD problems they had, right? I'm not really attacking the console, I'm just trying to make my point here. Every hardware device on launch IS GOING TO have problems, the difference is how fast the company realizes the problems and puts solutions to them. The switch was just released and the first issues have already popped up, let's see how well Nintendo does here and what solutions they can bring to the table. We'll see If the Switch is really appealing to gamers in a couple of months, which is the time that took sony to fix some of those problems with hardware revisions, firmware updates and game fixes.



I agree consoles do have issues, but the switch has had the most ive ever seen in one, majority are poor and cheap design.

users have taken their consoles apart and proven that alot of the problems are due to cheap hardware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Bloodborne is a contract exclusive, it probably would've released on PC simultaneously if not for Sony.  What developer wouldn't prefer more sales?
> 
> I can play all the older Sony and Nintendo stuff on PC just fine, the difference maker is obviously Switch's portability which my PC can't replicate.  It's also the reason 1080p30 is acceptable.  It was only a year ago that 240p was acceptable on a portable.  On a stationary gaming console, it's painful to see such low resolution and frame rates.


So there's this thing called laptops... On a serious note though, there's a number of contract exclusives on Nintendo consoles, you and I both know that, so the point is moot.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> You don't recall any of this bullshit internet sensationalism/clickbaiting because even back in 2013 things weren't like this.  People were more honest with reviews of hardware and software, they didn't shit on Nintendo just because they recently enjoyed a Sony game or vice versa.  PS4 and XB1 both had launch issues that were resolved later on, exactly like Switch.



this has nothing to do with sony or ms, this is simply all the shit that the switch is having.

its a cheap nasty system and nintendo yet again are more bothered about how it can market cheap systems to create a hype and sit there laughing "it prints money".

its hardware has been proven that its cheap and why its having so many problems, if nintendo chose to spend more and used better hardware it would have prevented a lot of the issues.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> I agree consoles do have issues, but the switch has had the most ive ever seen in one, majority are poor and cheap design.
> 
> users have taken their consoles apart and proven that alot of the problems are due to cheap hardware.


This is some hardcore confirmation bias you're pitching.  Some 90% of Switch owners on GBATemp have reported no issues.  I've had one problem which turned out to be easily fixable (ground loop with 3.5mm while docked).  Turning off wifi doesn't resolve all of Zelda's frame rate drops, just like there's no way to solve frame rate drops in so many PS4/XB1 games.



Retroboy said:


> its hardware has been proven that its cheap and why its having so many problems, if nintendo chose to spend more and used better hardware it would have prevented a lot of the issues.


I've seen no concrete evidence that the hardware is cheap for what it costs.  From my experience, AMD hardware tends to be a lot more cheap/budget-class than Nvidia hardware.  PS4/XB1 both use AMD.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> I agree consoles do have issues, but the switch has had the most ive ever seen in one, majority are poor and cheap design.
> 
> users have taken their consoles apart and proven that alot of the problems are due to cheap hardware.


We'll, thats something we can really discuss in a long session, just look at the last generation. Those did really have big problems for a couple of years (RED ring of dead, yellow light, etc). I don't think Its nice of any company to release hardware that has such issues, whetever it's nintendo, sony, microsoft or even pc manufacturers like EVGA with the FTW cards recently. The difference is in how they handle these problems after release. Everyone has errors from time to time.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Ashens was told that the game will run at 60FPS docked during the London press event and that the demo was not representative of the final version of the game, he says so himself into his Switch review. I also don't understand why a port to a system three times as powerful as the Wii U would perform worse, that's not how it works (provided it's even a port and they didn't work on the two versions simultaneously).



Older dev kit? Remember how capcom claims they got nintendo to make the switch slightly more powerful. We know the new dev kits got shipped to the devs and publishers unfortunately at the same time as the switch was finalized and botw went gold. It is vary possible and likely botw & the other launch titles were all finished using the older kit and are currently locked at those specs.


----------



## Almamu (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> this has nothing to do with sony or ms, this is simply all the shit that the switch is having.
> 
> its a cheap nasty system and nintendo yet again are more bothered about how it can market cheap systems to create a hype and sit there laughing "it prints money".
> 
> its hardware has been proven that its cheap and why its having so many problems, if nintendo chose to spend more and used better hardware it would have prevented a lot of the issues.



I wouldn't call Tegra cheaping out on hardware. The switch has some powerfull hardware for a hybrid device like it is compared to what is available on the market. They are not doing bad at all with It from my POV, but they surely could get some improvement here and there. You can't ask for much more stuff on a 300€ handheld w/ dock. We'll see how Nintendo does the upcoming months, what issues they do fix, how they acknoweldge them and how fast they get things done. They did pretty well with 3DS once they realized the mistake of selling them at 250€, let's see how much time it takes them this time to fix the issues of the switch hardware and software wise.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> I agree consoles do have issues, but the switch has had the most ive ever seen in one, majority are poor and cheap design.
> 
> users have taken their consoles apart and proven that alot of the problems are due to cheap hardware.


Have you really seen a Switch? Like, having it in your hands more than ten seconds?
I really can't find all those awful issues in mine.
Certainly it is not without its shortcomings, but "poor and cheap design", nope, not at all.
You know, I also love my XBX1S, a great console, also far from perfect, but great nonetheless.
Except at those times when it decides to stop seeing my Wi-Fi network, and I have to reboot it full. Typical Windows 10 machine.-


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> This is some hardcore confirmation bias you're pitching.  Some 90% of Switch owners on GBATemp have reported no issues.  I've had one problem which turned out to be easily fixable (ground loop with 3.5mm while docked).  Turning off wifi doesn't resolve all of Zelda's frame rate drops, just like there's no way to solve frame rate drops in so many PS4/XB1 games.
> 
> 
> I've seen no concrete evidence that the hardware is cheap for what it costs.  From my experience, AMD hardware tends to be a lot more cheap/budget-class than Nvidia hardware.  PS4/XB1 both use AMD.


for someone who compares a game like bloodborne to counter the lag issues and not see that you cant really compare the two games, clearly wont want to see the hardware either.

its like comparing a ps4 title and then saying its crap compared to a 2d game that requires less resources but even the 2d game has lag issues.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 14, 2017)

Ritsuki said:


> Does the game (BotW) lags in portable mode too? Only played the game twice in portable mode, and so far no problem. I'm going to try docked mode this afternoon



Going to assume everyone was too busy crying to answer this

There seems to be pretty much 0 lag in handheld mode, and i've played probably 30-40 hours or more that way.


----------



## Steena (Mar 14, 2017)

DespyCL said:


> Well, it's patcheable, but come on... how come they didn't try to fix it before the release?


It's very evident the Switch was rushed out. People did cry for Nintendo to catch up with other modern companies. I suppose those are the new "standards" too.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> for someone who compares a game like bloodborne to counter the lag issues and not see that you cant really compare the two games, clearly wont want to see the hardware either.
> 
> its like comparing a ps4 title and then saying its crap compared to a 2d game that requires less resources but even the 2d game has lag issues.


There are a hundred other games I could've picked to demonstrate frame rate drops on PS4, it doesn't really matter.  All that matters is you're aware the system chugs occasionally just like Switch.  You want a system that's always smooth and does better than 1080p or 30 FPS on average?  Build a PC.  With *ALL *consoles you'll always have to accept some compromises in power.  Switch's saving grace is that it has portability the other consoles do not.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> It won't come to Switch for the same reason it won't be coming to PC for a long time: Sony hates competition because they don't offer anything special.



it wont come to the switch because its not got the hardware, i mean if the ps4 lags as you claim, then how the fuck will it run on a system that cant even handle a basic last gen (ps3) cell shaded port... that lags already even without including the wifi issue.

also it has nothing to do with sony hates competition, all consoles pay a dev to own the rights to make its title exclusive.... seriously you are a fucking tard arent you.

but finaly.... this will never hit nintendo because its not the usual shit nintendo rehash and its not a title for kids.

maybe when nintendo release its next gen console early no doubt, its hardware might be able to run it, meanwhile to the gaming world its old, we already own it, played it, completed it and wont pay full rrp again just because nintendo finaly catch up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> There are a hundred other games I could've picked to demonstrate frame rate drops on PS4, it doesn't really matter.  All that matters is you're aware the system chugs occasionally just like Switch.  You want a system that's always smooth and does better than 1080p or 30 FPS on average?  Build a PC.  With *ALL *consoles you'll always have to accept some compromises in power.  Switch's saving grace is that it has portability the other consoles do not.



actually i can play my ps4 while it sits at home and im at work.

i cant say the same for XBX1 because my machines at work are not Win10 which id assume would be required.

but also to add, i would never dream of playing a console on the tube or bus.

but saying that i do like the concept if it was just a portable console, because nothing else is like it in a sense (tho it is copied off tablets already on the market).

for a home console, nope its yet again another cheap system with this WOW factor to PRINT MONEY.

its sales are rather shit, regardless if nintendo claim its been the best in a while (yea comparing to the wii u which failed), this is a home console + portable console so combining WII U and 3DS sales during the same period (first week) it falls short.

Switch i think last i checked did 80K
Wii u claims half of this, so 40K
3DS did 113K

So wii u + 3DS 153K, switch 80K which hmmmm ok nintendo.

needless to say, it didnt beat MS or SONY during the same period, so i wonder this is nintendo's 2nd console during the same generation and it still falls short of what the PS4/XBX1 did at launch.

is this something to note..... ahem wii u again?

im sure all these hardware issues arent goin to help - i guess ill keep the same mind as the wii u when all nintendo fans insisted my views were wrong, the wii u is the best thing since sliced bread and hello when it launched it flopped and no matter how much viagra you gave that sack of crap, it continued to flop.

i guess hardware was nothing to do with it, i wonder if this fails nintendo will claim people thought it was just a wii u addon.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 14, 2017)

Costello said:


> is it slightly better though?
> or doesnt change anything at all


It's hard to tell. This game always had fps issues and random stuttering. However it's noticably better in portable mode.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> its sales are rather shit, regardless if nintendo claim its been the best in a while (yea comparing to the wii u which failed), this is a home console + portable console so combining WII U and 3DS sales during the same period (first week) it falls short.
> 
> Switch i think last i checked did 80K
> Wii u claims half of this, so 40K
> ...



About 1.42 million off champ.

http://m.au.ign.com/articles/2017/0...portedly-sells-15-million-units-in-first-week

Not the only site reporting this btw, it's on several sites

Careful, your lack of actual research is showing.


Glad they found the issue and there's a fix on the way.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Ryufushichou said:


> About 1.42 million off champ.
> 
> http://m.au.ign.com/articles/2017/0...portedly-sells-15-million-units-in-first-week
> 
> ...


learn to read fucktard.

its claimed reported sales, also i am in the UK so HOLD UP.... i recalled if i remembered correctly and put 80K

your linked figure said 85K which is posted today, i looked back during the switch's first weekend, so 5K extra since then.

but my figures for UK are still showing how its a home/portable console and its figures fall very short if you were to combine nintendo's last home/portable console sales.

and yes nintendo solutions are to not do this or that or turn this or that off.... when trying to use features or the console how nintendo promote it to be used.


----------



## Sketchy1 (Mar 14, 2017)

I find it odd that a game that shouldn't be using WiFi cards is lagging when one is on


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Sketchy1 said:


> I find it odd that a game that shouldn't be using WiFi cards is lagging when one is on



wifi connectivity shouldnt cause any problem while playing a game unless it is an online type of game and your connection is slow.

but zelda is not a game that requires an internet connection, the console should be using minimal resources running wifi connection in the background.

but saying that, people having input delays with the joy cons and theyre sat next to the console, others have wifi connection issues (nintendo tell you to disconnect other devices and move closer to the router).

its going to be a system i bet, nintendo will monopolize on as they fix/improve the shit hardware/design which 90% of them should have been spotted before they launched it.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Mar 14, 2017)

i've tried turning wifi off and i turned on airplane mode and DQ heroes Demo still lagged at times sadly.
( i have more lag whilst playing portable mode, on tv it is bearable!).


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

leonmagnus99 said:


> i've tried turning wifi off and i turned on airplane mode and DQ heroes Demo still lagged at times sadly.
> ( i have more lag whilst playing portable mode, on tv it is bearable!).



Chances are then it might not be just wifi, seems output resolution/size the console struggles ha ha id love to see how it performs on my tv.

last gen port and it cant even run on nintendos next gen system, when i can bet the only difference is slightly altering the game engine, which could probably be acheived by making a cheat code like my code below for ocarina of time:


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> it wont come to the switch because its not got the hardware, i mean if the ps4 lags as you claim, then how the fuck will it run on a system that cant even handle a basic last gen (ps3) cell shaded port... that lags already even without including the wifi issue.


Already been over this in the thread.  BotW is a Wii U port.  There are and will be several games which run at 1080p60 on Switch.  The more taxing PS4 and XB1 ports will run at 1080p30 or 900p30.  Same as the competition.  Same message as before: you buy a PC for power, you buy a console for other reasons, including that the hardware is less expensive.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Already been over this in the thread.  BotW is a Wii U port.  There are and will be several games which run at 1080p60 on Switch.  The more taxing PS4 and XB1 ports will run at 1080p30 or 900p30.  Same as the competition.  Same message as before: you buy a PC for power, you buy a console for other reasons, including that the hardware is less expensive.



you delay a game on a console its fans have been waiting for to what..... port to the switch which has lag issues and has no improvement at all, infact it runs better on the wii u than the switch so why the fuck blow £340 and put up with all the other issues.

ta da!

£55 for that and all its got different is slight changes to the engine which my pic above can show is possible with a cheat code.... same game.... same console..... further draw distance, better colours, better details, even making different profiles and will be releasing a code to give OoT a Twilight Princess feel.


----------



## happydance (Mar 14, 2017)

If I remember correctly vita disables it's wifi automatically on games that don't use internet connection. Maybe they could use the same patch?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> you delay a game on a console its fans have been waiting for to what..... port to the switch which has lag issues and has no improvement at all, infact it runs better on the wii u than the switch so why the fuck blow £340 and put up with all the other issues.


Well you've simply got your facts wrong.  The game has massive frame rate drops on Wii U's aging hardware, the smoothest experience is Switch's portable mode for BotW because it's native 720p.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 14, 2017)

happydance said:


> If I remember correctly vita disables it's wifi automatically on games that don't use internet connection. Maybe they could use the same patch?



yea i recall uncharted i think did that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Well you've simply got your facts wrong.  The game has massive frame rate drops on Wii U's aging hardware, the smoothest experience is Switch's portable mode for this game because it's native 720p.



LOL ok thats if users get the thing to work, ohh turn wifi off.

cant recall seeing people post all these issues for the wii u version, sure bet nintendo deliberately cap it so it looks to run worse to entice people to buy the switch and even that has shit loads of problems.

again, only diff in the game is the code, which will be possible like ive done for OoT on the same old hardware.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> cant recall seeing people post all these issues for the wii u version, sure bet nintendo deliberately cap it so it looks to run worse to entice people to buy the switch and even that has shit loads of problems.


BotW has frame rate drops and a relatively low resolution across the board.  You don't see people complaining much about these things because it still looks beautiful, they aren't as petty and hostile about this whole thing as you are.  Let me guess: Wii U owner who now feels like a scorned lover just because you liked the concept but nobody else did.  The sales don't lie.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> Older dev kit? Remember how capcom claims they got nintendo to make the switch slightly more powerful. We know the new dev kits got shipped to the devs and publishers unfortunately at the same time as the switch was finalized and botw went gold. It is vary possible and likely botw & the other launch titles were all finished using the older kit and are currently locked at those specs.


The event featured demo units identical to the retail system, so the Nintendo representative simply made a mistake. GBATemp was at the event, @p1ngpong made a whole video about it, among other staff members. Pretty sure @FAST6191 was also there.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 14, 2017)

Something so obvious, I think companies are preferring to not listen to the QA department and just release things buggy on purpose. When Fallout 4 and the first DLC Automatron was released, it was so frustratingly infuriating how bad the game just couldn't run properly for me. I was baffled, depressed, and flustered.

For example, when I tried to play the DLC Automatron the quest wouldn't update when I installed a part onto ADA. An object which was supposed to be within a RoboBrain enemy according to the quest was not there. The game would crash to desktop when I attempted to start the robot workshop menu. After building a body for the robot Jezebel, the quest did not update. Upon approaching the lair of the antagonist, the robot which had the mechanism to open the doors would not initiate the action. Lastly, the final fight with the antagonist of the DLC did not initiate. The enemy simply stood there doing nothing. No dialogue.

It was only when I visited /r/Fallout looking for answers did I find that there were more people like me who were somehow riddled with issues. Every step of the way I had to utilize the developer console to progress the quest without breaking my save file. I posted my findings on /r/Fallout to help others, as i'm sure Bethesda never addressed the causes in future patches of Fallout 4.

There was absolutely no way the QA team let so many issues slide. This was a conscious decision made by the company executives to release a buggy product.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Have you really seen a Switch? Like, having it in your hands more than ten seconds?
> I really can't find all those awful issues in mine.
> Certainly it is not without its shortcomings, but "poor and cheap design", nope, not at all.
> You know, I also love my XBX1S, a great console, also far from perfect, but great nonetheless.
> Except at those times when it decides to stop seeing my Wi-Fi network, and I have to reboot it full. Typical Windows 10 machine.-


I own one and the plastics are sub-par, especially if we're talking about the flimsy dock - the XB1S has far superior build quality, let's be honest here.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I own one and the plastics are sub-par, especially if we're talking about the flimsy dock - the XB1S has far superior build quality, let's be honest here.


Honestly, I just don't understand why a $300 tablet would have cheaper build quality than this $500 VCR.


----------



## mironicurse (Mar 14, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> Problem with the driver or did they offload the network stuff to the CPU and cheap out on the chip?


There are wifi realtime operations. I turn off wifi every time I need to use my low-latency audio server in linux to reduce shuttering. Maybe this is somehow related.


----------



## osaka35 (Mar 14, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> cant say this enough, clearly shows NINTENDO have not even thought about the actual console yet again, put all its effort into telling how great its BS clone idea is INNOVATION.


You must be new to technology. Welcome to 2017! It's sweet of you to think of Nintendo as gods, above the rest of everyone else on the landscape in knowledge, power, and future-vision, but alas, they're actually just normal human beings. They have the exact same cycle of updates and bug fixes that literally every single software+hardware release has. See, even here, in the far flung year of the future 2017, a release doesn't mean that the drivers have completely matured. That's like saying once you've graduated college, you're a fully functional adult and there's nothing left to improve upon. Life, and tech, doesn't quite work like that.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I own one and the plastics are sub-par, especially if we're talking about the flimsy dock - the XB1S has far superior build quality, let's be honest here.


There's nothing inside the dock, of course it doesn't need to be super heavy and premium.  Would've been nice to have some soft fabric lining the inside rails, but that's really all the more it needs, no point in sinking more money there.  I don't think the joy cons or the system itself feel cheap.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I own one and the plastics are sub-par, especially if we're talking about the flimsy dock - the XB1S has far superior build quality, let's be honest here.


The XB1S is a fine console, and a refined product. It is not without its problems, *but its build quality is better.*
Actually, OFC IMHO, its build quality is way better than the PS4 line, that is not at all a good looker.
The Switch dock is a joke TBH, but I haven't seen build/functionality problems in the console or in the dock, despite how awful it looks. Of course, I haven't thrown, kicked or scratched with a knife my Switch, neither have I the XB1S, I am not an asshole.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 14, 2017)

Xzi said:


> There's nothing inside the dock, of course it doesn't need to be super heavy and premium.  Would've been nice to have some soft fabric lining the inside rails, but that's really all the more it needs, no point in sinking more money there.  I don't think the joy cons or the system itself feel cheap.


Yes, it does, because it's the only thing protecting the Switch from the outside world when docked and I don't want it tho be so light that it might tip over at any second. They should've weighed it down and the front part should've been taller to protect the whole screen. More tightly-fitting rubber or fabric lining would've been great as well.


sarkwalvein said:


> The XB1S is a fine console, and a refined product. It is not without its problems, *but its build quality is better.*
> Actually, OFC IMHO, its build quality is way better than the PS4 line, that is not at all a good looker.
> The Switch dock is a joke TBH, but I haven't seen build/functionality problems in the console or in the dock, despite how awful it looks. Of course, I haven't thrown, kicked or scratched with a knife my Switch, neither have I the XB1S, I am not an asshole.


Very true - while the PS4 is well-designed, the choice of materials leaves a lot to be desired. The plastics are also brittle and low quality compared to the XB1S, I'll freely admit that, and I get called a Sony fanboy around here. I'm genuinely impressed by the S.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 14, 2017)

thorasgar said:


> What about the laggy 2.4GHz wifi?  2 Mbps when every other device can pull 40-70Mbps.



You ever used PS4? Talk about crappy Wifi.


----------



## TheLittlestBowl (Mar 14, 2017)

tbb043 said:


> You ever used PS4? Talk about crappy Wifi.



This will sound like a cookie cutter/generic answer. But, move your ps4. I moved mine about a foot to the left and went from barely hitting 1MBps to hitting 60MBps.


----------



## Xabring (Mar 14, 2017)

Lag or not, I guess it's wise to turn off Wifi until absolutely necesary anyway if you aren't using it for nuthing.


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 14, 2017)

I deleted my wifi connection settings to make sure it didn't try to connect while docked, but I haven't seen any performance increase at all. Is there something else I need to be doing?


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Honestly, I just don't understand why a $300 tablet would have cheaper build quality than this $500 VCR.



This would be more amusing if current pricing in Canada wasn't Switch - $400, XBOX One - $300


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

Meteor7 said:


> I deleted my wifi connection settings to make sure it didn't try to connect while docked, but I haven't seen any performance increase at all. Is there something else I need to be doing?


Get a 1080 Ti. /s


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 14, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> This would be more amusing if current pricing in Canada wasn't Switch - $400, XBOX One - $300


Those are launch prices in USD, not current prices in CAD. You are comparing the launch price of the Switch to the current price of the Xbox One, which is a four-year-old console that only continues to survive sales via bundles.


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 14, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> Get a 1080 Ti. /s


If only I could slap my own hardware into the switch.


----------



## s157 (Mar 14, 2017)

Lots of comparison to other consoles for a thread whose original purpose was to inform others how to reduce FPS dips via turning off wifi, which admittedly is odd.

I find the comparisons distasteful, but as with everyone else it is all opinions. Retroboy sees this as a console that has a handheld function, thus gives it the right to be compared to the latest gen consoles. I personally see it the other way. It is a handheld that can be played as a console. Heck, just today I found out there is a rhythm game that requires it to be play handheld. All my opinions, of course, but currently to me the switch doesn't have a suitable comparison, as there really anything else like it.

Some of the materials do feel cheap and there are some poor design choices, but that's not the point of this thread here. So back on topic, turning off the Wi-Fi LESSENS the dips, but does not remove it entirely. Here's hoping it gets fixed soon.


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 14, 2017)

Typical Nintendo fuckery. Can't even QA right and now we don't even get Nintendium. More like Pretendium.
Seriously. How did nobody catch the "hey guys this game is dropping to 20fps with no good reason"
Someone actually played it and said "yeah, this is fine."
It boggles the mind.


----------



## Cortador (Mar 14, 2017)

This thread is a cancer. Gbatemp has come a long way...


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Mar 14, 2017)

*IIT* we claim that mobile technology can somehow be as strong as a stationary consoles (Ps4/Xbone), with less than 10% of power comsuption (11W docked fully charged while gaming and 15.7W docked with the battery discharged on the switch compared to the 140W  while gaming on the Ps4), having a 10h battery life and costing less than 200$ 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Captain_N (Mar 14, 2017)

this reminds me of the wii u freeze during game play from miiverse. rememeber the fix was to turn off foreign letters.... I do get only 2-3 bars on 2.4 from wifi


----------



## RepeatingDigits (Mar 14, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> *IIT* we claim that mobile technology can somehow be as strong as a stationary consoles (Ps4/Xbone), with less than 10% of power comsuption (11W docked fully charged while gaming and 15.7W docked with the battery discharged on the switch compared to the 140W  while gaming on the Ps4), having a 10h battery life and costing less than 200$
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



less than $200? where? cowland?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

Cortador said:


> This thread is a cancer. Gbatemp has come a long way...


I blocked Retro Fanboy early on. I really feel like I found the cure for cancer.


RepeatingDigits said:


> less than $200? where? cowland?


Hell cowland must have some strong currency.


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Mar 14, 2017)

RepeatingDigits said:


> less than $200? where? cowland?



I'm using hyperbole and being sarcastic about the people that Is bashing this *portable console with mobile technology* because it isn't as strong as the *home consoles* that are already on the market (Even though is the most powerfull portable console on the market in relation of price/power).

I also find so stupid the fact that people are blowing things out of proportions regarding the defective units, every console has defective units in their launch, but what actually matters is the percentage of the fucked up units, and since 1 out of 100 users are having issues then 1% of the shipped consoles are damaged is actually pretty good


----------



## s157 (Mar 14, 2017)

Lately almost anything Nintendo related details into "THE SWITCH IS A TERRIBLE CONSOLE" and "NINTENDO HATERS SHOULD STFU". Most even devolve to a console war.

There are actual threads where you can argue whether the switch is a good console or not, but this thread is a little PSA targeting switch owners and how they can improve FPS dips, which are undeniably there. A helpful thread. These hateful comments, unjustified or not, really don't have a place here.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 14, 2017)

You're right, this is a PSA thread.
It would be great if off-topic discussions are removed from here, and sent to the corresponding flame thread or the EOF.
I think no one here really wants to lose time reading fanboys engaging in their flame wars.
There is a place for that, a place we can avoid if not in the mood to read BS.
Please keep the shit together in those threads/forum sections, and out of every other place.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 14, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Those are launch prices in USD, not current prices in CAD. You are comparing the launch price of the Switch to the current price of the Xbox One, which is a four-year-old console that only continues to survive sales via bundles.



It's really more embarrassing for Nintendo in that light isn't it? 4 year old, $100 (CAD) cheaper console provides superior gaming experience to Switch...

And waits for the "but it's portable" gambit...


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, it does, because it's the only thing protecting the Switch from the outside world when docked and I don't want it tho be so light that it might tip over at any second. They should've weighed it down and the front part should've been taller to protect the whole screen. More tightly-fitting rubber or fabric lining would've been great as well.


It's only light when the system isn't in it, though, who cares if it tips over then?  You'd have to be pretty deliberate to tip it over with the system inside.  Even if it did, it wouldn't cause any real damage, as Switch is locked in place.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> It's only light when the system isn't in it, though, who cares if it tips over then?  You'd have to be pretty deliberate to tip it over with the system inside.  Even if it did, it wouldn't cause any real damage, as Switch is locked in place.


So what? The dock is still so light that even just the tension of the HDMI cable can be a bit of an issue - mine is pretty thick and not very flexible. Did I mention that the port placement is stupid? It's stupid, that flap on the back is pointless.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> So what? The dock is still so light that even just the tension of the HDMI cable can be a bit of an issue - mine is pretty thick and not very flexible. Did I mention that the port placement is stupid? It's stupid, that flap on the back is pointless.


The so what of it is that you're complaining about superfluous things that really don't have any effect on the overall experience.  Nitpicks, if you will.  You could spend years pointing out every minor flaw of every console in existence, or you could just play games on them instead.  Even PCs certainly aren't without their minor annoyances and imperfections.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> The so what of it is that you're complaining about superfluous things that really don't have any effect on the overall experience.  Nitpicks, if you will.  You could spend years pointing out every minor flaw of every console in existence, or you could just play games on them instead.  Even PCs certainly aren't without their minor annoyances and imperfections.


I don't treat poor build quality as a minor annoyance. Do you know how much Nintendo wants for that thing? $90. For $90 is should be made to the highest standard imaginable because there's f*ck-all inside of it besides a USB controller and a DP to HDMI pass-through. What exactly are they planning to charge me $90 for in the unlikely event that I break it? Because it's certainly not worth that much.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I don't treat poor build quality as a minor annoyance. Do you know how much Nintendo wants for that thing? $90. For $90 is should be made to the highest standard imaginable because there's f*ck-all inside of it besides a USB controller and an eDP to HDMI pass-through.


It's $90 or free with the console.  I like the latter price, and the former will drop in sales just like all console accessories do.  Retail price for XB1 and PS4 controllers is $60, but nobody actually pays that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> It's $90 or free with the console.  I like the latter price, and the former will drop in sales just like all console accessories do.  Retail price for XB1 and PS4 controllers is $60, but nobody actually pays that.


I actually work in a store that deals predominantly with console sales and controllers are easily one of the most-purchased accessory out there. Not only that, they're mostly bought new, for the price you mention. It's nice that the dock is free, which doesn't change the fact that it's built poorly and doesn't inspire confidence since its purpose is to seat my expensive console. I don't want to put it into something with the structural integrity of paper mache, that's about as clear as I can word this argument. You're free to disagree, I won't discuss it further because we're going in circles.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I actually work in a store that deals predominantly with console sales and controllers are easily the most-purchased accessory out there. Not only that, they're mostly bought new, for the price you mention. It's nice that the dock is free, which doesn't change the fact that it's built poorly and doesn't inspire confidence since its purpose is to seat my expensive console. I don't want to put it into something with the structural integrity of paper mache, that's about as clear as I can word this argument. You're free to disagree, I won't discuss it further because we're going in circles.



You could always get an AmFiilm tempered glass screen protector  Just don't go for the POS hori one XD


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> You could always get an AmFiilm tempered glass screen protector  Just don't go for the POS hori one XD


I already have a screen protector, that's not the point. We were talking about poor design and build quality, not solutions to problems I can solve myself.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> I already have a screen protector, that's not the point. We were talking about poor design and build quality, not solutions to problems I can solve myself.



Yes, the build quality could have been better. Why it isn't is anyone's guess; I'd rather have this build quality than those JXD tablets lol  Those things are notorious for having bad build quality.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm going to bypass all the Switch = trash argument going on as I just want to know...how is this even possible? How can the wifi cause so much lag? What kind of beast is the wifi card of the Switch?


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Vipera said:


> I'm going to bypass all the Switch = trash argument going on as I just want to know...how is this even possible? How can the wifi cause so much lag? What kind of beast is the wifi card of the Switch?


It's a bug in the wifi driver which is using up more system resources than wifi should be, has nothing to do with the type of wifi card in the Switch.  Software/firmware issue.


----------



## Nemix77 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been playing on Airplane mode and not noticed any major framerate drops only some minor slowdowns (another term for framerates drops) in certain areas, most notably long grassy areas as pointed out on many BOTW reviews online.

However I do go out of Airplane mode to check the eShop sometimes and forget to turn it back on and I've experienced some big framerate drops particularly when riding a horse in towns with lots of civilians.


----------



## Costello (Mar 15, 2017)

Nemix77 said:


> I've been playing on Airplane mode and not noticed any major framerate drops only some minor slowdowns (another term for framerates drops) in certain areas, most notably long grassy areas as pointed out on many BOTW reviews online.
> 
> However I do go out of Airplane mode to check the eShop sometimes and forget to turn it back on and I've experienced some big framerate drops particularly when riding a horse in towns with lots of civilians.


thanks for the confirmation, hopefully Nintendo manages to fix it soon


----------



## T-hug (Mar 15, 2017)

_Digital Foundry has been investigating resolution issues in The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild and have deduced that the game uses dynamic resolution scaling to maintain its target 30fps frame-rate. The team have also investigated claims that Wi-Fi might be impacting Switch performance, however they’ve switched the Switch to flight mode and they have found that this has no impact on their results._

https://mynintendonews.com/2017/03/14/digital-foundry-zelda-breath-of-the-wild-uses-dynamic-resolution-scaling/


----------



## Meteor7 (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been playing with airplane mode on for quite a while now and I've not noticed even the slightest change. Like, at all.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

i think y'all know the fans here, no matter what fault you state, hey have a response to defend nintendont.

correct me if i am wrong, but dont console companies test its hardware when they design it, make a prototype and test game engines on it so they can build dev kits..... and your telling me throughout the entire testing stage they never noticed these lag issues and tried to resolve them before making the final product?

the issues with wifi connection/causing lag your telling me all the prototypes and retail models nintendo had, not one of them had this issue.

the joycon input delays, same again

the joycon connection issues, same again

the joycon slider parts, same again

analogues getting stuck, same again

the display quality, graphical issues, inverted screen colors, same again

the sound issues, same again

the device not detecting game cards, same again

the device instantly force closing a game, same again

the game crashing, same again

the docking station causing screen damage, same again

the slackness of the joycons connected to the tablet, same again

for a console that promotes multiplayer with friends, yet its hardware heavily drops its resolution/fps if more than two are connected, lacking hardware, same issue.

sorry but yea launch consoles and consoles in general have issues, yes the PS4/XBX1 and PS3/360 had rings/lights of death and heating issues, but these are common when you have all that hardware packed into a small space (so i wont also mention switch heat issues)

but all of the above are issues that people who arent fanboys will agree should have been noticed in the prototype or final models and fixed before launching.

but those who arent fanboys know that nintendo would have known of these, but rather than delay the launch because they need a new system on the market asap because the wii u was such a failure, they launch a half assed system then worry about the problems later.

highly likely nintendo will release revised models, improving its hardware and improving parts to resolve the problems in the launch console, thus stealing more sales because people will likely buy the next model again to get past the cheap ass issues in the launch model.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Mar 15, 2017)

I wonder how much private & gaming related data Nintendo must be transmitting to exhaust the connection so badly that lag like this is caused, unbelievable. How do they even do that? Impressive. They really are the privacy company, wanting more data than Google and Facebook combined. /s


----------



## DarkIrata (Mar 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I wonder how much private & gaming related data Nintendo must be transmitting to exhaust the connection so badly that lag like this is caused, unbelievable. How do they even do that? Impressive. They really are the privacy company, wanting more data than Google and Facebook combined. /s


Lookup basic wifi heartbeat to the router.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Mar 15, 2017)

DarkIrata said:


> Lookup basic wifi heartbeat to the router.


Not really, did you see the /s?


----------



## DarkIrata (Mar 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Not really, did you see the /s?


still look it up, can't hurt.


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Mar 15, 2017)

DarkIrata said:


> still look it up, can't hurt.


I'm network expert, why are you asking me? Better look it up yourself


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I'm network expert, why are you asking me? Better look it up yourself



because these are devoted fanboys that will not accept the simple fact that this console is poorly designed and its nintendonts fault.

everything wrong with the console, its turned at the user as if its the users fault for nintendont not fucking releasing proper console, more bothered about rushing this over priced pile of crap out and giving it hype so it sells.

most of the problems if not all of them is design/hardware faults, something that software updates can only try improve, but its highly likely these cunts will release newer models with the hardware it should have had in order to do the shit its supposed to do.

regardless if your wifi is on or not, it should have no impact on the games playing, but you look at everything else wrong with the system.... its clear that nintendo do not give a shit anymore, they just care about how they can market cheap shit to bring in high profits.... it did them no favors on the wii u, and all these issues are doing this sack of shit no favors.

i can bet you this console will be another DOA system, its now a console that cant even run the games its got properly, never mind lacking games.... so you think this is going to boost sales to get devs interested, i wonder how long itll be before they jump overboard like they did the wii u.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> because these are devoted fanboys that will not accept the simple fact that this console is poorly designed and its nintendonts fault.
> 
> everything wrong with the console, its turned at the user as if its the users fault for nintendont not fucking releasing proper console, more bothered about rushing this over priced pile of crap out and giving it hype so it sells.
> 
> ...


Do you even know what a fanboy is? The Switch is two weeks old this Friday. You cant expect a massive library of games in the first weeks. Of course, no amount of explaining will satisfy that one track mind of yours. The game that's running poorly is doing so because it was built from the ground up for a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SYSTEM. I don't know why you can't grasp such a simple concept.

I also don't know why the WiFi is being blamed for this. However, it was a port to satisfy the launch date of the system. Even then, it runs at a satisfying level. You trolls have some serious issues if you can't walk away.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Do you even know what a fanboy is? The Switch is two weeks old this Friday. You cant expect a massive library of games in the first weeks. Of course, no amount of explaining will satisfy that one track mind of yours. The game that's running poorly is doing so because it was built from the ground up for a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SYSTEM. I don't know why you can't grasp such a simple concept.
> 
> I also don't know why the WiFi is being blamed for this. However, it was a port to satisfy the launch date of the system. Even then, it runs at a satisfying level. You trolls have some serious issues if you can't walk away.



I rest my case 

delusion to derive the point to a different direction rather than see the point that was actually made.

and FYI nice excuse again, in fact yes Zelda was intended for the WII U but due to its epic failure nintendo thought if they delayed this it should improve sales for the switch.

this initially was a WII U title, regardless it should have had less problems porting to the better system, moron!

If anything nintendo may have scrapped the WII U version, created this title using the switch engine then ported it to the WII U, either way still a total bag of wank.

so whats the concept, your claiming the problem is that games cant be ported easily if its created initially for another system..... well fuck a duck, i guess this shows how shit nintendo really are considering third parties have been doing this with minimal problems dating back to the dawn of console gaming.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> Do you even know what a fanboy is? The Switch is two weeks old this Friday. You cant expect a massive library of games in the first weeks. Of course, no amount of explaining will satisfy that one track mind of yours. The game that's running poorly is doing so because it was built from the ground up for a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT SYSTEM. I don't know why you can't grasp such a simple concept.
> 
> I also don't know why the WiFi is being blamed for this. However, it was a port to satisfy the launch date of the system. Even then, it runs at a satisfying level. You trolls have some serious issues if you can't walk away.


Seems pretty obvious to me that the wifi is being blamed because it should not be affecting the framerate like this.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Seems pretty obvious to me that the wifi is being blamed because it should not be affecting the framerate like this.


nintendo have made excuses for nearly all of its problems, the fans blindly buy it.

same as "gamers dint know the wii u was a new console" excuse for the wii u failure.

thats all nitendo do, bullshit excuses and lies, ohh we promise to listen, we have learned from our mistakes and will aim to provide better third party support...... meanwhile, nintendo are boasting how mario is now only fun because your using its copied bs ideas.

thats all nintendo care about, how they can convince gamers that ITS games are now only fun if your using this new BS idea of a controller, they dont give a fuck about providing games for the LARGE market it constantly fails to provide, that is why its mainly littered with games for kids.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Seems pretty obvious to me that the wifi is being blamed because it should not be affecting the framerate like this.



My thing is that I'm not seeing any difference with Wi-Fi on or off. I consider myself a nut when it comes to frame drops. Some of the obvious ones I can handle, but random ones for no real reason at all I don't like.. and I don't see or notice these.. Not in Fast RMX either. Has it been confirmed to affect everybody? Hm. If so, then I don't know.


----------



## DarkIrata (Mar 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> I'm network expert, why are you asking me? Better look it up yourself


Things i read here everyday "I'm a ??? expert".
I never said you don't know anything, i just said 'read it'. Can't hurt you. If you feel attacked, sorry.



Retroboy said:


> because these are devoted fanboys that will not accept the simple fact that this console is poorly designed and its nintendonts fault.
> 
> ...


Well first i'm not a devoted fanboy of nintendo, more of nvidia and intel and the glory PC MASTER RACE. Ahh and Linux<3 even if i destory it every 20 minutes after the installation. Not to forget my lovly coffee <3 <3 <3
And still i think the design of the console is pretty nice. I love new ideas and different approaches in any kind of hardware.
Even the PS4 and XBOX One are based on the architecture are really interesting to me, but doesn't dilver something i don't get from playing on the pc.

There are rearly cases where software fails are unable to patch out. If so, the reason is that other parts wouldn't work anymore because there is a major use of the unkownly bug.

Wifi have and should impact on the games you play. Mostly on online games. What it shouldn't are the console performance itself. Since by the current informations we have is just a bottleneck of a faulty driver. (At least what i intepret)

Does it makes it a bad console or make Nintendo bad? Nope. Shit happens, you can't find all bugs. Sometimes the best QA / Debugger is the consumer. Best prove is of all the entrypoints in the 3DS for example. QA / Beta Tester didn't found them. Some people who thought why not play it on a different way, found them.

Hope i could get you back to sanity 

PS: The only reason i got multiple Nintendo Consoles, my brother collect all the PS Consoles, and i'm the Nintendo ones


----------



## BullyWiiPlaza (Mar 15, 2017)

DarkIrata said:


> Things i read here everyday "I'm a ??? expert".
> I never said you don't know anything, i just said 'read it'. Can't hurt you. If you feel attacked, sorry.


Why are you even suggesting this when the person knows everything at least as well as you? It's offensive to treat somebody as stupid for no reason. I'm writing networking tools for Wii U and PC (JGecko U and TCP Gecko Installer) so get outta here with your "can't hurt you" crap and study up yourself.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 15, 2017)

mechagouki said:


> It's really more embarrassing for Nintendo in that light isn't it? 4 year old, $100 (CAD) cheaper console provides superior gaming experience to Switch...
> 
> And waits for the "but it's portable" gambit...


Speak for yourself. I still can't find the Xbox worth it since there aren't any games on the Xbox consoles that are interesting. I can very easily find fun games on Nintendo, Sony, and PC. It's sad that people still buy them.

The general rule I use for Xbox is that if the game is already on Playstation or PC, it's inferior. To me, Xbox lags behind worse than Nintendo since they have meaningful first-party games. And yes, I'd sooner purchase a Playstation Vita than an Xbox. 

That said, once again the comparison of a launch console and a preexisting console is idiotic. The Switch was just released. What did you expect? A gigantic library of games? The PS4 and Xbox One were nothing but port machines during their launches because Ubisoft flung their previous gen shovelware onto them. Even at their release, the Playstation 4 was still superior. 

Please stop defending such a silly console just because your mommy could only afford one.


----------



## DarkIrata (Mar 15, 2017)

BullyWiiPlaza said:


> Why are you even suggesting this when the person knows everything at least as well as you? It's offensive to treat somebody as stupid for no reason. I'm writing networking tools for Wii U and PC (JGecko U and TCP Gecko Installer) so get outta here with your "can't hurt you" crap.


Writing Sever / Client applications are not what i meant by read about wifi functionality. I mean the basic functionality of heartbeating to devices / Jam detection.
Oh and because sarcasm is something you shouldn't use for everything. Because people can start thinking ~


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i think y'all know the fans here, no matter what fault you state, hey have a response to defend nintendont.


Bro you don't even respect yourself. Use proper grammar for fuck's sake. Stop making so many new paragraphs. Have some bloody structure to your comments.

 I ain't even readin your shit because you don't take the time to construct a proper statement. I mean, forget the fact you keep throwing around baseless information. You've been bashing the Nintendo brand constantly like a school child. On a forum called "GBATemp". Are you actually fucking surprised there are fans of Nintendo? (and most of these people own multiple consoles since they're not minors)

Go away little wannabe troll. You lack the cunning to troll and now just come off as a butthurt fool with poor debate skills. Run down those carpeted stairs, boy, your mam made tendies and smiley-face hashbrowns for dinner.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Bro you don't even respect yourself. Use proper grammar for fuck's sake. Stop making so many new paragraphs. Have some bloody structure to your comments.
> 
> I ain't even readin your shit because you don't take the time to construct a proper statement. I mean, forget the fact you keep throwing around baseless information. You've been bashing the Nintendo brand constantly like a school child. On a forum called "GBATemp". Are you actually fucking surprised there are fans of Nintendo? (and most of these people own multiple consoles since they're not minors)
> 
> Go away little wannabe troll. You lack the cunning to troll and now just come off as a butthurt fool with poor debate skills. Run down those carpeted stairs, boy, your mam made tendies and smiley-face hashbrowns for dinner.




and nothing to add, then comes the grammar/spelling pmsl

fanboys dont read shit anyways, y'all deluded and think the switch is the best thing ever, nintendo are sooo innovative and everyone else copies.... yet this half assed console is just a mere clone off tablets already on the market.

ohh wait a sex, how did nintendo's last console do when it tried to copy the idea of a tablet????

if anything, id say the wii u was far better, at least it was a console that launched without all these fuck ups.

ohh wait, blah blah blah fanboys hate that nintendo are shit!

i said exactly the same thing about the wii u. sooo lets sit back and watch this pile of crap fail just like the wii u did.

even then, but hurt retarded fanboys will still deny this, claiming nintendo have the best games..... sure thing, if that was the case then the console wouldnt have been an epic failure now would it.

i mean, if it had the best games, then why the fuck were people not buying it..... ohhh sorry your anal gangbanging masters have told you its because people thought it was a wii...... ha ha ok nintendo, you really think people are that retarded they cant tell what a new console is.

i wait the day when nintendo try the same bullshit again, gamers thought the switch was just a new wii u controller.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> My thing is that I'm not seeing any difference with Wi-Fi on or off. I consider myself a nut when it comes to frame drops. Some of the obvious ones I can handle, but random ones for no real reason at all I don't like.. and I don't see or notice these.. Not in Fast RMX either. Has it been confirmed to affect everybody? Hm. If so, then I don't know.


Supposedly it only happens when docked (and the output is set to 1080p)


Retroboy said:


> nintendo have made excuses for nearly all of its problems, the fans blindly buy it.
> 
> same as "gamers dint know the wii u was a new console" excuse for the wii u failure.
> 
> ...


I don't really see what that has to do with my post and Nintendo are not the ones that claimed that the wifi is the problem...
But nice rant


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Supposedly it only happens when docked (and the output is set to 1080p)
> 
> I don't really see what that has to do with my post and Nintendo are not the ones that claimed that the wifi is the problem...
> But nice rant


Hm. Guess I'll test some more when I get home. Still, I hope ninty gets a hold on things. Would hate to see this console find itself like its predecessor.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

AtlasFontaine said:


> I'm using hyperbole and being sarcastic about the people that Is bashing this *portable console with mobile technology* because it isn't as strong as the *home consoles* that are already on the market (Even though is the most powerfull portable console on the market in relation of price/power).
> 
> I also find so stupid the fact that people are blowing things out of proportions regarding the defective units, every console has defective units in their launch, but what actually matters is the percentage of the fucked up units, and since 1 out of 100 users are having issues then 1% of the shipped consoles are damaged is actually pretty good


Both the PS4 and the Xbox One use mobile APU's based on the Jaguar microarchitecture, it wouldn't be too surprising to find the same chips in portable devices.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Supposedly it only happens when docked (and the output is set to 1080p)
> 
> I don't really see what that has to do with my post and Nintendo are not the ones that claimed that the wifi is the problem...
> But nice rant



the end of the link:
Our anonymous developer has confirmed that Nintendo is aware of the problem and that a fix will be included in a forthcoming firmware update.

so like other issues, nintendo are aware of them and have give out excuses or "solutions" to other issues and to what i said, fuck the problem we noticed, lets get this shit out and deal with the problems later.


----------



## specht (Mar 15, 2017)

Dude has more dedication to shitting on Switch than any insufferable fanboy I've come across.  Still going after 8 pages.

Is there a word for the polar opposite of a fanboy?  After a certain point it can get just as bad.

I can understand if you own a Switch and are affected by whatever you're ranting about.  But otherwise it just looks like you're bashing them out of a blind hatred for the company.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> the end of the link:
> Our anonymous developer has confirmed that Nintendo is aware of the problem and that a fix will be included in a forthcoming firmware update.
> 
> so like other issues, nintendo are aware of them and have give out excuses or "solutions" to other issues and to what i said, fuck the problem we noticed, lets get this shit out and deal with the problems later.


Yes, they are aware of the lag issue, nothing about it being caused by wifi.
You should be happy they are actually responding and fixing issues, save your bitching for when they don't. There's been far too much radio silence on the topic of Switch issues recently.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i think y'all know the fans here, no matter what fault you state, hey have a response to defend nintendont.


You're no better though, you're just the opposite side of the spectrum: a cancerous troll looking to feed your confirmation bias despite 90%+ of Switch owners experiencing no issues.  Surely nobody is allowed to like what you don't like.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> You're no better though, you're just the opposite side of the spectrum: a cancerous troll looking to feed your confirmation bias despite 90%+ of Switch owners experiencing no issues.  Surely nobody is allowed to like what you don't like.



just because some users dont have issues, it doesnt mean this is the worse nintendo console ever to launch with all these issues, more than any console has ever had all in one go.

i would say the math is far less than 90% claiming no issues, id say looking at forums and youtube that at least 60% of users have had issues.

100% of users have the issues with poor design, but hey ho y'all defend nintendo and will willingly put up with the poor design such as the docking station.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> just because some users dont have issues, it doesnt mean this is the worse nintendo console ever to launch with all these issues, more than any console has ever had all in one go.
> 
> i would say the math is far less than 90% claiming no issues, id say looking at forums and youtube that at least 60% of users have had issues.
> 
> 100% of users have the issues with poor design, but hey ho y'all defend nintendo and will willingly put up with the poor design such as the docking station.


See?  Your immediate response was to deny the facts because they don't fit with your pre-conceived notions about Switch.  You obviously don't want to buy the console, so you're looking for anything that will confirm for you that buying it is a bad idea.

"Hurr durr Youtube comments are an accurate scientific measure of anything, right?"


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Yes, they are aware of the lag issue, nothing about it being caused by wifi.
> You should be happy they are actually responding and fixing issues, save your bitching for when they don't. There's been far too much radio silence on the topic of Switch issues recently.



so you are aware that wifi is causing a problem, and are working on a fix, the article is stating from a source that wifi is part of the problem.

i would be happy if nintendont actually tested its shit rather than ignore and think fuck it, lets get sales in and deal with the shit later.

i guess if you think its gone silent, your wrong or maybe the flood gates had opened and users have already put out there the problems


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> so you are aware that wifi is causing a problem, and are working on a fix, the article is stating from a source that wifi is part of the problem.
> 
> i would be happy if nintendont actually tested its shit rather than ignore and think fuck it, lets get sales in and deal with the shit later.
> 
> i guess if you think its gone silent, your wrong or maybe the flood gates had opened and users have already put out there the problems


They have said nothing about the Joy-Con connectivity issues, and as far as I know they haven't said anything about the various crashes and game cart not recognized errors people are experiencing either.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> See?  Your immediate response was to deny the facts because they don't fit with your pre-conceived notions about Switch.
> 
> "Hurr durr Youtube comments are an accurate scientific measure of anything, right?"



like wise pal.

so your fanboy eyes are a made up figure that next to no one is having problems, yet the interenet argues that with the shit loads of users reporting issues.

i guess some users then have docking stations that are padded right? wrong so erm yup 100% of users are having that issue of it causing damage unless you prevent it yourself.... continue to defend them for not spotting this and the countless other issues prior to launch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> They have said nothing about the Joy-Con connectivity issues, and as far as I know they haven't said anything about the various crashes and game cart not recognized errors people are experiencing either.


i quote your quote, you quote me, then go on about other issues, which nintendo have said theyll work to fix.

but still, these could have been avoided if this fuck off retarded console had proper testing, but nintendo didnt care, rushed it out to get sales in and worry about the problems later.

or do all these issues not exist in nintendo fanland.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i guess some users then have docking stations that are padded right? wrong so erm yup 100% of users are having that issue of it causing damage unless you prevent it yourself.... continue to defend them for not spotting this and the countless other issues prior to launch.


Yeah, a lot of users did take ten whole seconds to add padding to the inside of the dock.  Not that anybody who was treating the system with reasonable care had any issues with the dock minus padding.  Grasping at straws.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, a lot of users did take ten whole seconds to add padding to the inside of the dock.  Not that anybody who was treating the system with reasonable care had any issues with the dock minus padding.  Grasping at straws.


C'mon. My Switch had two streaks on the screen after being in the dock once. Fortunately they were just grease or dirt since they wiped off just fine, but the dock shouldn't be doing that in the first place. I think we can acknowledge a flaw, it doesn't make Nintendo "literally Hitler", but they could've made the thing a little better.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Foxi4 said:


> C'mon. My Switch had two streaks on the screen after being in the dock once. Fortunately they were just grease or dirt since they wiped off just fine, but the dock shouldn't be doing that in the first place. I think we can acknowledge a flaw, it doesn't make Nintendo "literally Hitler", but they could've made the thing a little better.


Yes, my console had small streaks as well, but that's all they were.  Not remotely permanent.  I've stated that it would've been nice to include some sort of padding standard, but my rule of thumb is: any problem which can be fixed in less than ten minutes isn't really a problem at all.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, a lot of users did take ten whole seconds to add padding to the inside of the dock.  Not that anybody who was treating the system with reasonable care had any issues with the dock minus padding.  Grasping at straws.


yup its grasping straws when users reported it marking/scratching the cheap ass screen.

ohh wait you are found countering every issue regardless because your a fucking fanboy that cant accept anything wrong with nintendo.

insted, the user should do this or that..... erm fuck off nintendo should have done better and released the system when it was ready, not rushed it with all these fucking problems.

la la la land wake the fuck up, there are shit loads of people kicking off with the console been as bad as it is, alot of the problems is hardware and design and sorry but you cant sit there claiming your beloved nintendo knew fuck all about it.

they knew exactly, its what you get using cheap hardware, but they would rather try fix the shit later rather than delay the launch, i can bet you any money revised versions will come out because nintendo know retards will buy it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Yes, my console had small streaks as well, but that's all they were.  Not remotely permanent.  I've stated that it would've been nice to include some sort of padding standard, but my rule of thumb is: any problem which can be fixed in less than ten minutes isn't really a problem at all.



but the problem like you keep defending is NINTENDO should have done this before launching, same as all the other issues, yet its ok you blow £280 on a shit last gen revamp to then have to go out your way because Nintendo couldn't be arsed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> Yes, my console had small streaks as well, but that's all they were.  Not remotely permanent.  I've stated that it would've been nice to include some sort of padding standard, but my rule of thumb is: any problem which can be fixed in less than ten minutes isn't really a problem at all.


Wear and tear happens over time. If there's smudges, there's friction. Friction will cause scratches over time, that's just the way it is. We've seen the same thing happen with the original run of the 3DS, so we know this to be true.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> ohh wait you are found countering every issue regardless because your a fucking fanboy that cant accept anything wrong with nintendo.


I've gladly admitted to the couple minor issues I've had with Switch, but you're still here pretending like it's the only console that has ever had any issues, at launch or otherwise.  You know that's bullshit, we know that's bullshit, everybody knows that's bullshit.  Worst console of all time for build quality is Xbox 360.  So tell me when a majority of Switches start RRODing, and then we'll have an honest conversation about comparisons.  Until then all you have going is hyperbole and sad attempts at trolling.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

Xzi said:


> I've gladly admitted to the couple minor issues I've had with Switch, but you're still here pretending like it's the only console that has ever had any issues.  You know that's bullshit, we know that's bullshit, everybody knows that's bullshit.



naa bud, i keep pointing out to your delusions, you seem its all gravy.

this is by far the worse console in nintendont history.

fact

it is a rushed pile of shit, its good job these cunts give 2 year warranty.

time will tell, like i said, you watch these cunts release revised models after stealing money off its customers so they can fund a better version with better hardware.

because users have taken this pile of shit apart and have even said its hardware is shit, its joycons are shit.

its a fucking piss take, a console with this many problems, alot of users cant even use it as its intended.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> snip





Xzi said:


> Until then all you have going is hyperbole and sad attempts at trolling.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

yea i guess your a troll if your not a fucking fanboy that buys any bullshit nintendo tell you.

wonder when you cunts will be on the graphic wagon again..... ohhh wait you just paid £280 for a fucking console that cant even compete with the launch models of the PS4/XBX1...... ohh yes you all get a hard on when shit we already played on the PS3/360 gets dumbed down and ported.

after seeing this shit launch, i really do hope nintendo gives up trying to release old cheap shit copying ideas off other people just to give its crap some hype.


----------



## specht (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> yea i guess your a troll if your not a fucking fanboy that buys any bullshit nintendo tell you.
> 
> wonder when you cunts will be on the graphic wagon again..... ohhh wait you just paid £280 for a fucking console that cant even compete with the launch models of the PS4/XBX1...... ohh yes you all get a hard on when shit we already played on the PS3/360 gets dumbed down and ported.
> 
> after seeing this shit launch, i really do hope nintendo gives up trying to release old cheap shit copying ideas off other people just to give its crap some hype.



Literally everything you've said in this thread could've been summed up in a single paragraph and nobody would call you a troll.  You're fishing for reactions from fanboys.

The Switch has its issues and Nintendo isn't a perfect company, but this blood vendetta is over the top.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 15, 2017)

specht said:


> Literally everything you've said in this thread could've been summed up in a single paragraph and nobody would call you a troll.  You're fishing for reactions from fanboys.
> 
> The Switch has its issues and Nintendo isn't a perfect company, but this blood vendetta is over the top.


doing it mainly for amusement, the replies how fans are happy to try counter a if the problems are not real.

im loving it, plus bored at work so


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> The Switch is two weeks old this Friday. You cant expect a massive library of games in the first weeks.



The system is two weeks old, the first rumours started in what 2014? http://wccftech.com/rumor-nintendo-working-nextgen-console-soc-selected/ is a January 2104 article on the matter, so late 2013 maybe. 2012 if you want to go really obscure and washy https://mynintendonews.com/2012/06/...king-on-3ds-successor-and-not-a-3ds-revision/

We could consider the development period and when things might have happened but I am not sure what good that would do, it is certainly not like they would have told everybody new home console using fancy intel+direct X 12 a like graphics gear and switched to the Nvidia ARM stuff late last year. Modern development tends not to be all done to a piece of given hardware either and there is some scope to recompile and optimise if the ground shifts a little bit under you, as well as use higher level languages that are less troubled by all this (how many android devs have all different phones to test on as much as saying meh it is all java anyway).

People also like to tell me Nintendo has massive reserves of cash. I will take that as read for this.

Nintendo have also screwed up for the last however many years (the wii did not do so well for the last years of its life and that was some time ago), and even the 3ds was hardly a shining beacon of light. Game dev studio costs http://www.polygon.com/2014/7/31/5949433/the-cost-of-a-game-studio
Get a bunch of those that is already set up and I am sure you could have a bunch delighted to work with and be funded by the mighty Nintendo. Compared to even a rudimentary advertising campaign...

To that end there was plenty of scope for Nintendo to have a decent launch lineup and launch window. Instead we have this.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 15, 2017)

The Nintendo Switch's launch is worse then the Nintendo DS's was? That's difficult to imagine but unfortunately it is true.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 15, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The system is two weeks old, the first rumours started in what 2014? http://wccftech.com/rumor-nintendo-working-nextgen-console-soc-selected/ is a January 2104 article on the matter, so late 2013 maybe. 2012 if you want to go really obscure and washy https://mynintendonews.com/2012/06/...king-on-3ds-successor-and-not-a-3ds-revision/
> 
> We could consider the development period and when things might have happened but I am not sure what good that would do, it is certainly not like they would have told everybody new home console using fancy intel+direct X 12 a like graphics gear and switched to the Nvidia ARM stuff late last year. Modern development tends not to be all done to a piece of given hardware either and there is some scope to recompile and optimise if the ground shifts a little bit under you, as well as use higher level languages that are less troubled by all this (how many android devs have all different phones to test on as much as saying meh it is all java anyway).
> 
> ...



How long the console had been in development SHOULD correlate to what we get launch day, software wise... It doesn't always. Not to mention? With the third party drop off with the WiiU? It's no wonder we didn't see a nice lineup. Not gonna sit here and throw a fit about it, though. Just gonna do what I should as a consumer. Vote with my wallet. 

I want the switch to succeed. In order for it to do so? We need to show Nintendo and the devs that this system is worth developing for. Can't do that when we're too busy bitching about miniscule issues. 

Also, yes, 2 weeks old. On the market.. I remember only a handful of games for the likes of the 360.. And they weren't all worth talking about.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 15, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i wait the day when nintendo try the same bullshit again, gamers thought the switch was just a new wii u controller.


I was hoping you see the error in your approach but you continue. Oh well. Nothing to see there, folks. That user clearly has nothing important to say and doesn't have the self-respect to use proper grammar.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 15, 2017)

No one thought the Switch was a new wii u controller. You have to be crazy to think a new wii u controller would cost 300 bucks. Retro what kind of drugs are you smoking?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 15, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> No one thought the Switch was a new wii u controller. You have to be crazy to think a new wii u controller would cost 300 bucks. Retro what kind of drugs are you smoking?



Whatever they are, I want some..


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2017)

Memoir said:


> How long the console had been in development SHOULD correlate to what we get launch day, software wise... It doesn't always. Not to mention? With the third party drop off with the WiiU? It's no wonder we didn't see a nice lineup. Not gonna sit here and throw a fit about it, though. Just gonna do what I should as a consumer. Vote with my wallet.
> 
> I want the switch to succeed. In order for it to do so? We need to show Nintendo and the devs that this system is worth developing for. Can't do that when we're too busy bitching about miniscule issues.
> 
> Also, yes, 2 weeks old. On the market.. I remember only a handful of games for the likes of the 360.. And they weren't all worth talking about.



There is more that can be done, bitching about it on the internet is one of those things.

It is no wonder one did not naturally happen (Nintendo are hardly an attractive party to work with compared to some options), but you can force things if you want to spend up. Likewise more time in development could see more things, the point I was heading towards though was that there was ample time (1 year is short for a full massive game from the ground up but one year for the sorts of things we see on phones and ports of existing games, all very welcome here, is a different matter).

So the 360 lineup was bad? So what. That was a different system (a pure home console) many years ago in a fast moving industry (late 2005 that was, android did not hit until what 2008 and the iphone 3g was also that year), and Nintendo would have to have known what they were getting in for.

Maybe Nintendo got it right this time (miss what is it 4 times now if I include the DSi?) and few games will make for a super awesome library the envy of many. Pending that I am going to point and laugh at the poor boy with no games.


----------



## s157 (Mar 15, 2017)

Those FPS dips happened to me, and numerous of my friends who own a switch. Wasn't gamebreaking and didn't detract too much from the overall experience, but it was definitely there. Judging from the responses of an online community I'm part of that owns the switch, I'd say maybe 20% of switch owners worldwide suffer from framerate issues. However, most are minor. The fixes on the 1st page worked for most of them, but not all. Perhaps it could be considered a defect as the wifi/airplane mode fix doesn't work for all switches, nor do all switch owners suffer from FPS dips.

Chill out on the Switch bashing/defending. It's irrelevant to this topic's intended audience, and can only sour their mood if they read things like this. These people already own a switch, and if they are here to learn how to mitigate at least SOME of the lag, then chances are they aren't planning on returning it any time soon. Having them doubt their purchase isn't much of a help in a thread that's designed to help people, neither is trying to convince them to ignore the faults in the console too. Make a thread that says "why you should keep your switch or return it" or a thread just bashing nintendo if you wish, but enough desecration of a thread of goodwill.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2017)

If I am not causing doubts, second thoughts and deeper considerations then I am clearly not doing my job. It may not do anything here, but there is next time. Equally any fixes will hopefully be in or linked in the first post.

Equally if not all switches suffer then that might speak to a measure of quality control failure, or at least a wide range of accepted performances and that could be good to know.

What is next? Security assuming people are fundamentally good and going from there?


----------



## s157 (Mar 15, 2017)

Causing doubts and making people think twice is perfectly fine, but what good does it do in what is basically a troubleshooting thread? I agree with most here on the switch's build quality but it doesn't need to be in this thread.

"Hey supposedly disabling Wi-Fi fixes some FPS issues!"
"Has anyone tested it"
"Nintendont has screwed up again"
"Nintendo haters! Where is your evidence?!"
"Allow me to explain in extreme detail why it is a faulty system"

And so forth.

As you can see in the 1st page, the original audience is either "neat, works great!" or "I never had FPS issues" or "it didn't do anything". Soon it became a console criticism. Power to the people who wish to spread awareness of its fault, but new readers likely came here just to find out how to fix their FPS issues and got a full heaping of a console bash/defense.

TL;DR I agree with the people pointing out the flaws, Foxi and Fast included, but this troubleshooting thread is not the place for it


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2017)

Real reason, in interpretive film quote form
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0045776/quotes
Swan: Why'd you do it? Why'd you waste Cyrus rag on the switch?
Luther: No reason. I just... like doing things like that! 

Tissue thin justification.
Myself and those like me tend not to go for the product reviews. If you want to know the real failures of a device you go for the troubleshooting sections.


----------



## s157 (Mar 15, 2017)

Well, I can understand that at least. Specially designated threads would be flooded with bias and possibly incorrect information, and the original audience here would be more open minded about things, but then you draw in the worst of both sides who shouldn't be in here as:

A- their switch is perfectly fine, but they decide to bring other consoles into it because everyone loves comparisons
B- they don't own a switch but feel the urge to rag on Nintendo. Mind you their arguments are justified usually but a post or two in from them and this thread has went to hell.

It is quite the conundrum indeed.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 16, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> Speak for yourself. I still can't find the Xbox worth it since there aren't any games on the Xbox consoles that are interesting. I can very easily find fun games on Nintendo, Sony, and PC. It's sad that people still buy them.
> 
> The general rule I use for Xbox is that if the game is already on Playstation or PC, it's inferior. To me, Xbox lags behind worse than Nintendo since they have meaningful first-party games. And yes, I'd sooner purchase a Playstation Vita than an Xbox.
> 
> ...



Lol, I have every console since SNES (except PS3, Wii U and PS4 but including Vita), and 3 TVs dedicated to gaming, and I paid for them all with money I earned. I'm 45 years old, your assumptions underline your bias.

No interesting XBOX games? Well I guess Halo is kinda dull, and almost nobody likes Gears of War, Forza. Just because you don't find a game interesting it doesn't mean that your opinion is widely shared, try and think outside your own preferences once in a while, failure to do so promotes personal ignorance.

I don't remember criticising the Switch's launch library, so I don't know why you're defending that. I've stated that I don't want Nintendo to fail, but that what I've read since launch leads me to believe they've released a buggy product, at a high price point, and people are going to vote with their wallets. "Mommys" who do buy their childrens's video games are going to read the negative reports in the mainstream media and buy a console that people aren't currently complaining about. Maybe they'll buy PS4, maybe they'll buy XBOX, I don't care, because I'm not in the least partisan about video game hardware manufacturers, because that would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> To that end there was plenty of scope for Nintendo to have a decent launch lineup and launch window. Instead we have this.


People don't reflect fully on launch lineups until later, and most are frankly terrible.  PS4 was mostly multiplats and a couple sequels to Sony's less-loved IPs, absolutely nothing worth buying the system for by any means.  It still sold well at launch despite having dick for good exclusives, so it's not surprising when Switch sells well at launch with just one really good one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 16, 2017)

The PS4bone probably could still get by on promise though.
Nintendo has had something between 3 and 5 flubbed consoles, plus the rather weakened 3ds, and is immediately going up against Android and IOS. While such things are not as strong as they could be (something that still baffles me) they do represent something formidable and from where I sit Nintendo's promises don't hold much water.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 16, 2017)

Xzi said:


> People don't reflect fully on launch lineups until later, and most are frankly terrible.  PS4 was mostly multiplats and a couple sequels to Sony's less-loved IPs, absolutely nothing worth buying the system for by any means.  It still sold well at launch despite having dick for good exclusives, so it's not surprising when Switch sells well at launch with just one really good one.


nothing worth buying yet it sold like shit off a stick.

launch titles yes can be weak, but fuck me the switch is full of nasty mobile "like" apps and has little other than mario and mario kart coming soon.

and whats your facts again fanboy on the switch selling well at launch?

its figures are less than the XBX1/PS4......

its a hybrid console combining home and portable consoles, so combining wii u and 3ds sales its still fucking low.

nintendo are telling you fucktards a pack of lies, yes its sold better than the wii u..... WUP WUP THE WII U WAS A FAUCKING FAILURE.... DEAD ON ARRIVAL CONSOLE, YOU SERIOUSLY WANT TO BRAG ABOUT THAT.

lets be realistic here fucktards, your sales are lower than your competition during the same period..... you have a well proven record of only providing games your devoted fans love, nothing else for the remaining gaming market, other than ports of old titles because your last system was a cheap ass system and would never be able to run it...... hence skipping you.

here is a snippet for uk
*In the UK at least, Nintendo is well below the 150,000 units Microsoft sold during the Xbox One opening weekend and the 250,000 sold by Sony for the PS4.*

so thats selling well, yet the above your claim ps4 had fuck all.......


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 16, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> The PS4bone probably could still get by on promise though.
> Nintendo has had something between 3 and 5 flubbed consoles, plus the rather weakened 3ds, and is immediately going up against Android and IOS. While such things are not as strong as they could be (something that still baffles me) they do represent something formidable and from where I sit Nintendo's promises don't hold much water.


nintendo should go back to when they actually cared about competing.

if you look back, it was always Nintendo was the better system, when it was nintendo v sega, most would agree nintendo was the better system.

then came the PS1 and sorry but nintendo got ignorant and refused to accept improve its technology.

the PS1 blew the gaming industry away, it pushed what games could be into a whole new level, nintendo stuck with expensive carts in which was why the PS1 had so many excellent titles that skipped the N64

but the N64 was the better system when it came to graphics, its downfall was that it lacked the games and the PS1 pissed all over it.

then came the PS2 which nintendo finally updated to disc based games (but stupidly to mini dvd offering less storage), again another system that had better hardware than the PS2, but it failed to provide the great third party support that the PS2 was getting.

so tho the PS2 was inferior, it was still capable of doing a very good job at running games almost identical, and had far more support when it came to games.

the cube was the start of my dislike for nintendo, was littered with far too many mario games, lacked anything new, lack the great titles that MS/SONY was getting.

after the cube causing a problem for nintendo, thats when they started to pull back and find ways to launch cheap systems, then came the wii, basically a re branded cube with a different controller, marketed very well and was able to pull in people who dont normally play games.

but the games it did get was all the same, repetitive, the console failed to control how nintendo claimed, and due to lacking hardware it quickly got ignored by third party devs who released massive AAA titles that came to the 360/PS3.

nintendo thought they had a gold mine with the wii, not only was it cheap to manufacture it was selling like wild fire - thus raking in massive profits.....this is when nintendo started getting greedy.

they thought they would try the same again, what was popular at the moment.... mobile/table gaming, so nintendo then release another cheap system, subpar to the last gen (ps3/360) and had hoped its tablet clonetroller would bring in a repeat sales reaction that the wii had.

but it failed, reason it failed was because its hardware was old, devs who were to support it was limited to what they could do and all they could do would be release last gen ports, they wouldnt spend millions making its next AAA title for the PS4/XBX1 then spend more to have a team make its new title solely for the wii u, it wouldnt work and wouldnt be worth the money.

so devs all abandoned it, and it lacked again the great games that MS/SONY were getting (minus the old PS3/360 ports).

No games, no sales, console flopped before it could say BOOOO!, at no point did anyone not know the wii u was a new console, this is just a BS lie from nintendo, its not like theyd admit this to the press and its investors are they.

so what do nintendo do....... again ignorance, cant take risks with compeating after the damage the cube did, so they look again at trying to steal a slice of the mobile/tablet market and come across devices like this:





and think hey, what if we did this for our next console and we can save money by not having to make a home console and a portable console.... we can merge them into one.

but then continue to release old hardware hoping this copied idea will be its WOW factor like the wii and it prints money...... greed.

nintendo didng give a shit about giving it the hardware so it can actually compete with the PS4/XBX1, its their 2nd console during the PS4/XBX1s life and its still inferior, so again its only going to get old titles ported and wont see a dev spend millions on its next AAA title then spend more to release a dumbed down version for nintendo..... as we can already see titles coming to the PS4/XBX1 are skipping the switch.

then we have its cheap nasty design and all its faults, not good for new buyers, so unless it gets better games and starts improving its design/hardware to fix its faults...... this WILL BE ANOTHER FAILED CONSOLE FOR NINTENDO!!!

also note, nintendo will again (if they are still in the market) have to be first to release its new system because like fuck will this compete against the next sony/ms console.

so be expecting a short life out of this sack of shit clonesole!!!!


----------



## da1e85 (Mar 17, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> nintendo should go back to when they actually cared about competing.
> 
> if you look back, it was always Nintendo was the better system, when it was nintendo v sega, most would agree nintendo was the better system.
> 
> ...


Have you got a switch or you just like bad mouthing nintendo


----------



## John256145 (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm glad they're acknowledging the problem instead of ignoring it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

da1e85 said:


> Have you got a switch or you just like bad mouthing nintendo


ohhh because all these issues arent happening.

fyi and yes i do, came the other day and i am noticing also lag issues.

so your point is?

ohh wait, because you think i dont own one, these faults are not real?


----------



## da1e85 (Mar 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> ohhh because all these issues arent happening.
> 
> fyi and yes i do, came the other day and i am noticing also lag issues.
> 
> ...


The game lags it's normal it's been mentioned in reviews since the beginning of time


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

John256145 said:


> I'm glad they're acknowledging the problem instead of ignoring it.


i love how happy people are to just accept this and be like meh its ok at least nintendo know about it.

erm

how about sorting these fucking faults out before rushing your shit out?

lets steal £280 off you, yes we know we didnt care about its design or hardware, we just wanted a new system out asap, we will try fix your problems later..... please bend over let us rape you.

all i can say is, if this was MS or SONY i bet y'all be on it.

Me, if it was MS/SONY id be on it too, its not about been a fanboy, this is by far the worse console i have ever seen with so many faults.

yes, if MS had a system with so many faults in one go, id hate the console too.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have yet to experience any noticeable fps drop except once while killing a moblin and my wifi has been on since I turned on the switch. I got a friend that says it can be terrible at times. Wonder why me and a few others are able to avoid it.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

da1e85 said:


> The game lags it's normal it's been mentioned in reviews since the beginning of time


no its not normal.

its supposed to be a next gen console, and its last gen port cant even run.

what fucking hope as this sack of shit got when devs want to try release games that are more demanding.....

again you will find nintendo will be skipped all because nintendo want to be cheap cunts!

and itll be another sytem littered with shit titles and the same old nintendo titles.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



slingblade1170 said:


> I have yet to experience any noticeable fps drop except once while killing a moblin and my wifi has been on since I turned on the switch. I got a friend that says it can be terrible at times. Wonder why me and a few others are able to avoid it.



because its a poorly designed console that hasnt even gone through any testing, if nintendo actually tested the console and its design do you really think it would have launched with all these fuck ups?

where is NINTENDO SEAL OF QUALITY now ehh?


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> no its not normal.
> 
> its supposed to be a next gen console, and its last gen port cant even run.
> 
> ...


Your right it probably could have used some extra testing and it feels unfinished but you act is if it's the first to have issues at launch. I'm just happy most issues are small and not like 360 rrod or Ps3 yellow light of death or the Ds broken hinges.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> Your right it probably could have used some extra testing and it feels unfinished but you act is if it's the first to have issues at launch. I'm just happy most issues are small and not like 360 rrod or Ps3 yellow light of death or the Ds broken hinges.


i have repeated many times.

its not about a console having one or two issues.

this system is fucking littered with issues, not just its hardware, software but even its design.

all i can say is if this was a different product, i bet customers would be forcing nintendo to call back the console and fix its fucking problem.

i hate the fact you are already being over priced for this cheap out dated shit, the copied tablet controller concept can fuck itself.

I used to have respect for nintendo, but for a long time now, nintendo have not given a shit about its customers or its consoles, all they care about is forcing how they think this BS "innovative" controller is the only thing that makes games fun..... if you take away its BS controller then everyone would see the console for what it is.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> i have repeated many times.
> 
> its not about a console having one or two issues.
> 
> ...


Every company is all about the money. Seems like you do dislike their products and I would just stay away from them. I'm not real sure what common issues that you are saying it's littered with besides weak wifi, joycon desync and Zelda fps which I haven't experienced at all but I'm just one person and I guess I just got lucky.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> Every company is all about the money. Seems like you do dislike their products and I would just stay away from them. I'm not real sure what common issues that you are saying it's littered with besides weak wifi, joycon desync and Zelda fps which I haven't experienced at all but I'm just one person and I guess I just got lucky.



there is such thing as been about the money, but then there is deliberately releasing cheap consoles and slapping a gimmick to create a hype and rake in the profits.

there are shit loads of faults with the console, not just wifi, joycon and zelda fps.

i do agree consoles are prone to faults, but these type of faults are what youd consider avoidable if it was designed better and actually tested.


----------



## slingblade1170 (Mar 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> there is such thing as been about the money, but then there is deliberately releasing cheap consoles and slapping a gimmick to create a hype and rake in the profits.
> 
> there are shit loads of faults with the console, not just wifi, joycon and zelda fps.
> 
> i do agree consoles are prone to faults, but these type of faults are what youd consider avoidable if it was designed better and actually tested.


I agree every console should go through a very vast amount of testing. As for the switch I'm sure many agree with you especially ones experiencing the worst issues but as of right now I'm happy that I bought one but I don't blame anyone who hates theirs when they got to sync their controller every few minutes or have dead pixels etc.


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 20, 2017)

slingblade1170 said:


> I agree every console should go through a very vast amount of testing. As for the switch I'm sure many agree with you especially ones experiencing the worst issues but as of right now I'm happy that I bought one but I don't blame anyone who hates theirs when they got to sync their controller every few minutes or have dead pixels etc.



The only game i wanted to play was zelda, but i refuse to ever buy a nintendo console again due to the fact that this will be a paper weight with fuck all id want to play.

the issues its having would put me off even if it did have the titles i wanted.

luckily i guess someone sent me one and im finding (not connected to wifi) that the game lags and maybe its me but the input controlls are slightly off, now i know users have also reported this but worse.

this console should be recalled and released when its actually fit for its purpose.

yes you and others may not have a problem, but i wonder if this has hit its requirements to force a recall, are users physically reporting these or just sat believing nintendo can some how fix all its fuck ups with firmware updates (which they wont, not all anyways)


----------



## da1e85 (Mar 20, 2017)

Retroboy said:


> no its not normal.
> 
> its supposed to be a next gen console, and its last gen port cant even run.
> 
> ...


Ps4s and Xboxs are next gen they lag too so stop hating and enjoy the games


----------

